# What is/was your occupation?



## smoke show (Nov 2, 2011)

Lets hear it. What do you pellet pigs do or use to do?


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 2, 2011)

I used to bury people.  Burial vault installation and putting the casket in the vault and then putting the lid on.  When things were slow I'd help load bodies into the crematory retorts.  Now I'm just a stay-at-home dad to two babies.


----------



## tsmith (Nov 2, 2011)

Carpenter for first 10 years after high school and Water Plant Operator for past 16 years


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 2, 2011)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> I used to bury people.  Burial vault installation and putting the casket in the vault and then putting the lid on.  When things were slow I'd help load bodies into the crematory retorts.  Now I'm just a stay-at-home dad to two babies.



That's my son's job now!  His motto > 'I'll be the last one to ever let you down......'

I was  a production supervisor, then production superintendent, then mechanical/electrical engineer, and finally Engineering Manager for Continental Can, bought out by Sonoco Products, bought out by Greif, Inc.  Retired after 32 years.  Uncle Sam trained me in nuclear power engineering and submarines and I spent many good, exciting times on a missile carrying nuke sub in the 60's.


----------



## JHASS (Nov 2, 2011)

Spent 15 years as a Millwright/Electrician at a chemical plant till they closed and moved to Mexico.
Now work for an automated pharmacy as a Lead EMT (electromechanical tech) for the past 11 years.
On the side work for a welding and equipment repair shop (more fun less regimented)


----------



## AVIVIII (Nov 2, 2011)

I specialize in high-speed aluminum tubing directional management and cleaning.

Though, when someone asks at a bar I usually tell them either I am in Deep Sea Salvage and recovery or manage a professional wiffle ball team, geographically dependent. Though I have been so drunk I tried to pull off deep sea salvage and recover in a bar in Kansas one night....


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 2, 2011)

Rolling Mill Operator. . . . 4 Stand 56" Reversing Cold Rolling Mill. 10 Yrs. Was a Welder before that for Sharon Steel.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 2, 2011)

40 years bit pushing.   Both application and operating systems.

Now just doing the fun stuff and causing plenty of trouble.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Nov 3, 2011)

3rd generation owner of a automobile salvage facility. 

My grandfather started the business in 1940.


----------



## mpcm (Nov 3, 2011)

Active techie, mostly software dev. and sys. admin stuff.


----------



## sinnian (Nov 3, 2011)

Special Education teacher


----------



## Flammam (Nov 3, 2011)

Started repairing fire control radar for Uncle sam (USMC). Worked as a microwave technician for Raytheon for 10 years. Worked for another company for 15 years developing Millimeter wave technology for the govt. and commecial applications. Now am a operations manager for a smaal company that refurbishes satelite communications equipment for the military. Great job and great people.

Work for SHMBO managing her catering company.


----------



## burrman (Nov 3, 2011)

man everybody here has a cool job that must pay alot..lol..i work at a factory as a silver soidier/welder..


----------



## bonesy (Nov 3, 2011)

Sr network tech for the largest private network in the world


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

sinnian said:
			
		

> Special Education teacher



kudos to you


----------



## Jack768 (Nov 3, 2011)

New York City lawyer (ducks).


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Work at home. Information technology and combined Electronics repair.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 3, 2011)

By night I'm a maintenance mechanic at a factory that applies coatings to jet turbine parts. By day, I'm a professional small engine tech starting his own business or just a guy that likes to help out on a golf course maint. crew.  Depends on the day, lol.


----------



## 3jfk (Nov 3, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> PJPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi tjnamtiw,

I'm in the same line of work as yourself. 19 years for Impress Metal in the UK starting as a mechanical apprentice working through to Engineering Manager then 3pc Tech Manager. The family and I took a relocation package over the pond to Bloomsburg PA for the last 4 years. The company was bought out by Ardagh Group, Dublin.
This will be the 5th buy out in the last 23 years. 
Regards, Jon


----------



## MSmith66 (Nov 3, 2011)

By night factory super, by day heating Tech. 2 fulltime jobs.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 3, 2011)

My handler in the Witness Protection Program says I can't tell ya.  :red:


----------



## bonesy (Nov 3, 2011)

3jfk said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you fair with the flooding?


----------



## 3jfk (Nov 3, 2011)

jmbones said:
			
		

> 3jfk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We was very lucky. Town is still a mess around the fair grounds. Yourself, are you from this area?


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> My handler in the Witness Protection Program says I can't tell ya.  :red:



Hmm, Northern VA could mean CIA handler.


----------



## bonesy (Nov 3, 2011)

I am more east, south of Hazleton. I did not have any issues.


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2011)

31 years as a public school Technology Ed. teacher.  Very happily retire from that for 3 years, and working in the transportation field for a major automotive auction company.

Also, part time sprint car pit crew member.  Been involved in racing for 40 yrs.


----------



## newf lover (Nov 3, 2011)

For almost 20 years, worked in various positions handling Workers' Compensation claims. Could not have hated it more; had a midlife crisis at 40, went back to school, I am now a librarian in a school. Very happy.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2011)

Journeyman machinist/Production Controller @ Watervliet Arsenal (The Nation's Cannon Factory) 75-00
Hearth & Patio Specialist (Service, Install & Sales) @ Best Fire Hearth & Patio 00-11
Technical Support Manager (AutoCad - Chrome Plate Fixturing Designer) STI Hartchrom, Inc. 11-?
Build decks & General Contracting as a side job...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 3, 2011)

Structural Designer...Simply put, I draw stuff


----------



## Gabe (Nov 3, 2011)

Well started off as a Chef right out of school 15 years ago,Now I am a Plumber for the last 6 years 
and I am still a night club DJ on the weekends!!  ;-)


----------



## Bxpellet (Nov 3, 2011)

Woodwork and Furniture restoration for the last 30 years, Finisher by trade specialising in field work, On the sales end of it but still get the hands dirty, All this work is for Fortune 500 Companies, Unreal on the money they spend on Furniture and woodwork, here are some pictures. one from the owner of Bears/Cubs Apartment, the other is From the Met's owners desk at Citi Feild


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2011)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> Woodwork and Furniture restoration for the last 30 years, Finisher by trade specialising in field work, On the sales end of it but still get the hands dirty, All this work is for Fortune 500 Companies, Unreal on the money they spend on Furniture and woodwork, here are some pictures. one from the owner of Bears/Cubs Apartment, the other is From the Met's owners desk at Citi Feild



NICE!  

I taught woodworking in school.


----------



## lessoil (Nov 3, 2011)

Work in the paper industry. I work on high speed camera systems(Cognex)
and also work on ABB quality control systems utilizing caliper,
moisture, weight and gloss sensors. Started doing this
type of work in 1982. Was in USAF Avionics tech '75-'79


----------



## fossil (Nov 3, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> ...Uncle Sam trained me in nuclear power engineering and submarines and I spent many good, exciting times on a missile carrying nuke sub in the 60's.



I'm not a pellet burner, but I was a Navy nuke...and it's rare to come across another one on the web, so I hope you'll bear with me.  I was a Mechanical Operator/ELT, picked up for instructor duty at S5G after I qualified in 1971.  Never had a chance to go to sea and earn my silver dolphins before I was selected for NESEP and went off to get a degree and a commission.  After that, no more Nuc Pwr...Rickover said I was 6 months too old to go back into the program as an Ensign.  Worked out just fine for me in the long run.  All told, just a bit over 30 years active duty.  A kick-ass career, in retrospect (it's getting easier to forget the crappy parts).  OK, back to the regularly scheduled program.  Thanks for your indulgence.  Rick


----------



## buildingmaint (Nov 3, 2011)

Porn Star/maintenance man, yep I got allllllllllllllllllll the tools.


----------



## save$ (Nov 3, 2011)

Military medic for 8 yrs. (Viet Nam Vet), Then U of Maine, Rn,  commissioned Army Officer, Reserve, (Desert Storm vet).  Nurse manager in a Veteran's hospital.  Retired from both Va and Army,  Now after 44 yrs, I work  Per Diem for an area health care agency doing electronic monitoring of clients from home, 32 hrs./month. My best job is my family,  wife, 4 kids and 8 grand kids.


----------



## schoondog (Nov 3, 2011)

2 years worked at a diesel repair shop in Spokane  Wash. Then worked at a Buick/Hyundai car dealership for 11 years. Ran a road simulator/R&D facility for a mega oil company for 12 years until a merger resulted in closure. Last 7 years  worked as a maintenance mechanic for a large computer mainframe company and repair cars and sell used cars in the evenings. Ready for something else.

Schoondog


----------



## tony58 (Nov 3, 2011)

After 6 years in the Navy spent most of my working years as a CDL driver.15 years with Trailways Bus Lines(Loved).Greyhound bought TBL and I stayed there 3 years(HATED).Switched to trucks and retired from McKesson General Medical in 2007.Started a nursery(plants)in 1995 part time ,still doing that full time...


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> buildingmaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I bet his gay screen "name" is Buck Naked.


----------



## dukefan3916 (Nov 3, 2011)

Auto tech at a Toyota dealership


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Rick,
I trained on the little reactor up in Windsor Locks, CT.  If I remember it was S2C, the same as on the little Tullebee.  (Nope, it was an S1C, younger brother)   I had the pleasure of a Rickover interview and could tell a story or two about that one.  I flew down from Newport, RI, OCS for the meeting and when I went into his office, he immediately started hammering me on current events to throw me off, as was his legend.  I told him I didn't know any of his answers because we were isolated up there at the school with no radios or newspapers.  He, like he did to everyone, told me to get the hell out!  I got accepted into the nuke program though.  I flew back to Newport for the night and the next morning when we fell out for calisthenics, news was being broadcast over the loudspeakers and a newspaper was delivered to every room  That man had power and kicked ass!
I was Radio/Sonar Officer for most of the time plus RC officer and stood watch on the conn from midnight to 6 am ALL the time.    So many good times and not so good experiences, but like you said, you forget about the bad ones.

Tom


----------



## ifixmy2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Started 32yr ago as a garage door installer and still in the same field of work.
Only now I specialize as electrical/mechanical technician of high speed fabric doors and dock leveler equipment.
Still do a lot of troubleshooting of equipment, when maintenance people make the problems worse.

Hope to someday become an independent consultant,  training in-house maintenance for repairing their 
own equipment.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 3, 2011)

Build bombs USAF.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 3, 2011)

buildingmaint said:
			
		

> Porn Star/maintenance man, yep I got allllllllllllllllllll the tools.



Thats how I came up with my screen name. When I was in school. Someone told me your "Porn name" was your middle name and the street you grew up on.

Dexter and Day Dr.. DexterDay.... Now you guys know the story behind it. I use it for everything. Email, Screen names, Etc.....


----------



## FireManDan (Nov 3, 2011)

Currently i am the Head Automotive Painter at a body Shop,  looking to change career paths this year to something i will enjoy till retirement!'


----------



## mgeary0624 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a Meteorologist and have been at the same privately owned forecasting/consulting company for 27 years. Jokes may start now......however, I ask that you come up with something new but I think I have heard them all!


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 3, 2011)

Facilities Maint. Mechanic/Journeymen Maint. Machinist for the last 20 years.  I have worked in aircraft as a sheet metal fabricator and Previously was a mill wright for TRW bearings.

_But I always wanted to work on one of them there pellet stoves!_


----------



## tractorman100 (Nov 3, 2011)

Answer depends on who is asking

Reply to attractive person of the female persuasion
" Regional Sales Manager of a multi-state wholesaler of electrical and electronic components and supplies"

Reply to my kids
" I sell light bulbs"


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 3, 2011)

tractorman100 said:
			
		

> Answer depends on who is asking
> 
> Reply to attractive person of the female persuasion
> " Regional Sales Manager of a multi-state wholesaler of electrical and electronic components and supplies"
> ...



That's a good one


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 3, 2011)

Freight Logistics.   Pre/Post audit freight bills


----------



## silverfox103 (Nov 3, 2011)

Retired electrician, I have also owned a KOA Kampground and I presently own a photography franchise.

Tom C.


----------



## mlarson (Nov 3, 2011)

Digital Control Specialist.  I design programs for when the Heat and Air turns on in buildings.


----------



## madge69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Manufacturing Test Engineering Manager for a multinational company.


----------



## mepellet (Nov 3, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> BXpellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kudos to you!  I really enjoyed woodshop in school.  I built a cedar stip canoe with the industrial arts teacher at my junior high school when I was in 8th grade.  Still have the canoe and love it!  Now I design mechanical and plumbing systems for commercial buildings.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Nov 3, 2011)

Retired carpenter, retired civil engineer, now finishing season of playing golf and fishing.  Looking for new trade for winter.


----------



## jimbom (Nov 3, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> ...a Rickover interview and could tell a story or two about that one...


Two guys from my company(Papa) in 1969 went for the Rickover interview.  One was a dirtbag and the other was two blocked.  We were floored when the dirtbag was selected and the squared away guy was not.  Didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason for his selections.  But nobody could debate the quality of the picks.  The nuclear navy is truly elite.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 3, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first job was working at Newport News Shipbuilding on SSN688 class Submarines.  Didn't know much at the time, but it was a cool job!!


----------



## Trickyrick (Nov 3, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> PJPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool I'm working for Sonoco now.  Sr manufacturing engineer for the plastics division.


----------



## dragracer300 (Nov 3, 2011)

Steelworker for 18 years until i started building performance engines full time. Now under contract with one of the big three doing development work on gas and diesel engines. I have two engine dyno's running 8 to 10 hours a day 6 or 7 days a week. Proudly keeping the neighbors mad for many years now! LOL!!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> buildingmaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case, I have a BETTER porn star name than you   Jim Cherry!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I think it was just a formality by the time you got through all the other interviews and marched into his old, cluttered office.


----------



## kofkorn (Nov 3, 2011)

Mechanical Engineer for a safety product company


----------



## RSica (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, where to start

Worked on the farm next door to save money to equip my shop to do body repair 79-80

Opened and ran my own Body/Collision + mechanical repair facility from '81-'91
While running the business, became a sub Bus driver for our School District in '83, became fulltime Driver '87-'91

Had an opportunity to go fulltime as a Bus Mechanic in '91 and bid the job, did that from '91-2003

Became Transportation Director at the District in 2003, which I am still currently doing.

On the side:
I became heavily involved in computers in the late '90's, eventually getting into modifications and 
competing globally in "overclocking" and 3D Benchmarking under the moniker "MrIcee". Was involved in the 
early supercooling era(2001-2004), starting with water, then chilled water with -40c refrigeration custom built units, then got involved
in a testing program with a company in Denmark involving direct to CPU refrigeration at -50c which allowed us to overclock
even further.

These exploits eventually got me involved with websites that support the hobby, and I became Senior News and Review editor at 2 sites.
This led to reviewing and publishing alot of computer hardware articles, and gave me the opportunity to test for company's such as Abit, OCZ
Corsair and the aforementioned company that produced the Prometeia in Denmark. 
This job involved alot of web work and email administration for staff at both sites.

After an Editors day I was flown to for 3 days in San Jose by ECS(Elitegroup) to meet with reps from Intel, AMD, Nvidia and ATI on future product intro's and releases,
I met a Senior editor from the largest tech review site in the industry "Anandtech". I eventually signed on with them and wrote several mainboard reviews
which are still online. I ended up giving up the career when both of my parents took ill, first my Dad in late 2005 with a malignant brain tumor and later my Mom in early 2009. I've not returned to that part of my career.

What I do do on the side now is Computer building + repair, virus cleaning and OS cleaning and tuning in my spare time. I also administer our school districts website and email system.

Sorry for the long dissertation.

Randi


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

Trickyrick said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great.  I built the IBC plant in Lavonia, Ga.  Intermediate Bulk Containers > the big plastic 275 gallon bottles inside a cage.  We also make plastic drums there.  Helped with the other plastic drum plants upgrading equipment.  Was involved with injection molding in our fibre drum plants as well.


----------



## BUBIBEAR (Nov 3, 2011)

Retired.Machinist,Toolmaker,Toolgrinder,Welder,Equipment Reliability Tech,in paper industry.Also Avaition Machinist in U.S.Army,in The Panama Canal Zone, foe three years. 1962 to 1965. And have been using pellets since , 2008. Have 1 Englander 55SHP22,and 1 55SHP25EPI." LOVE  THESE STOVES. Easy to take care and operate, well built,solid construction, Being an American Made Product,dosen't hurt it at all. Love and enjoy this forum thanks to all who share all they have with others. Its the way it should be.


----------



## Northeaster2010 (Nov 3, 2011)

35yrs  Wastewater Treatment Facility Chief Operator, woodworker puttering by night.


----------



## StuartQF (Nov 3, 2011)

Technical Support in schools.. There's nothing tech-related that I'm not expected to know and support.


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 3, 2011)

22 years working with investment banks creating their business presentations with fancy charts and pictures.  Have always dreamed of doing more manual work like the other members here.

It is amazing how skilled every one here is.  Must be the lure of the pellet stoves, the concept must capture the imagination of the mechanically inclined.  And frankly, pellet stoves are not for the people that don't like to get their hand dirty.


----------



## bbone (Nov 3, 2011)

elementary school teacher,  5th grade
baseball umpire and some kind of pysical labor during summers


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 3, 2011)

Northeaster2010 said:
			
		

> 35yrs  Wastewater Treatment Facility Chief Operator, woodworker puttering by night.



i have always found waste water treatment facilities fascinating.  cool job.


----------



## mralias (Nov 3, 2011)

I chase bad guys....


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 3, 2011)

mralias said:
			
		

> I chase bad guys....



I'm gonna guess Superman  LOL


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 3, 2011)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> mralias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A German Shepard?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

bbone said:
			
		

> elementary school teacher,  5th grade
> baseball umpire and some kind of pysical labor during summers



Best time of the year is the Little League World Series!!  So much more exciting with amazing plays than Major League baseball with the millionaire prima donna's.


----------



## wazilian (Nov 3, 2011)

Software Engineer for last 10.5 years, all with the same company right out of college. Looking forward to my mid-life crisis so I can take up archaeology and have me one of them Indiana Jones adventures...but without the snakes!


----------



## mlarson (Nov 3, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> bbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever attended the LLWS.  I was born and raised in Williamsport PA.  Have only missed 3 LLWS in my 32 yrs of life.  Now travel back to the area for a day trip to attend with my family.  Its an amazing atmosphere there.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

gonhunting said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Born in Pottstown, Pa and camped in Williamsport area a lot but never made it.  I watch every game every year on TV and wish I were there.  You're lucky.  Do you try to get in the lottery to ref a game?  That would REALLY be special.


----------



## kmapsrule (Nov 3, 2011)

Software Engineer, Mostly design and coding of Instructor Operator Stations for flight simulators


----------



## Murphy118 (Nov 3, 2011)

Degree is in Hotel/Rest. management,,,, spent 10 years in that field,,,then owned an ice cream store for 9 years,,,,,last 15 have been as maintenance department manager for a USDA meat processing plant that sells wholesale and retail to public,,,,,,,,or to put it simply,,,,,, "I fix stuff"!

John


----------



## abrucerd (Nov 3, 2011)

vinny11950 said:
			
		

> It is amazing how skilled every one here is.  Must be the lure of the pellet stoves, the concept must capture the imagination of the mechanically inclined.  And frankly, pellet stoves are not for the people that don't like to get their hand dirty.



I couldn't agree more... no wonder it takes me 2 weeks to finish projects that I find on the forum took others 2 hours!

Web User Experience Analyst for a biotech company... simply put:  I try to make websites easier to use.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 3, 2011)

abrucerd said:
			
		

> vinny11950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you clearly don't work for MICROSOFT    :lol:


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 3, 2011)

former technical illustrator for RF company (only 1 yr), former cosmetologist (10 yrs), currently stove sales/technician (last 6 yrs). aspiring sith lord.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 3, 2011)

Butcher,Baker,Candlestick Maker. (And Bowl Turner)  ;-P 

Actually Construction Laborer for 21 yrs,Framing/Finish Carpenter & Cabinetmaker for 6 yrs before that.Part-time wood cutting,antique tool sales,occasional furniture restoration,custom woodworking on commission for extra cash.Especially during holiday season.Had a small custom landscaping business several yrs back,fabricated & sold granite/limestone benches & pedestals for yard & garden too.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 3, 2011)

Journeyman Millwright in industrial construction and maintenance, then 13 yrs millwright in steel coating facility, 11 yrs currently in QC Testing lab at coating mill.


----------



## Labrat (Nov 3, 2011)

My work is putting reagents in bottles for Vetinary and Livestock tests.


----------



## Casie (Nov 3, 2011)

Engineering in contract manufacturing for 20 years, Surgical technician at an animal hospital. 
Now, support technician in the operating room at a local hospital.  

Loved all of those jobs, but probably the animal hospital one the most


----------



## geek (Nov 3, 2011)

Sr. Technical Product Analyst for software inbound and outbound applications.


----------



## referee38 (Nov 3, 2011)

LE
Ed


----------



## aaronnoel (Nov 3, 2011)

It's nice to see you all have jobs, and many kinds of jobs at that. I work as a route driver for W.B. Mason and love it, I'm also a co-onwer, with my wife, of yoga studio in Branford Ct.


----------



## Fire (Nov 3, 2011)

Any guesses?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 3, 2011)

Fire said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



Water main repair person?


----------



## The Radiator (Nov 3, 2011)

I work for a municipality taking care of their plumbing and heating needs.


----------



## whit (Nov 3, 2011)

Sysadmin/programmer with past stints as magazine editor, desktop publisher, art handler, orchard worker, a couple of kinds of government clerk, and way back there, mobile hot tub rental.


----------



## Regency139 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fire said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



I guess the same job as me.  Career firefighter for the last 7 years.


----------



## forya (Nov 4, 2011)

Work for a pharmaceutical device manufacturer.


----------



## briansol (Nov 4, 2011)

a little bit of everything....

IT/IS management, coding, support, dev, marketing, etc etc etc


AND, Part time farmer :D   Well, I have a garden. :X


----------



## jwyoung2007 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am an industrial high speed fryer operator. In a large factory


----------



## ChandlerR (Nov 4, 2011)

Presently, I am a stationary engineer at a manufacturing company. I run a 5 Megawatt gas turbine cogeneration system, plus I have six 750KW Cat diesel cogen generators as backup. I maintain all support systems (Steam boilers, hot oil, hydraulic and pneumatic). Before that, I ran the vehicle maintenance shop with over 100 cars, trucks and forklifts.(They subbed out the vehicle repairs when the company got bought out)  Before that I was a ASE certified master mechanic (When we were called mechanics) at an Oldsmobile dealership.

All that aside, I hate my present job and am always looking for my dream job, whatever that is!


----------



## tchdngrnby (Nov 4, 2011)

Retired Navy.


----------



## JCCHASE (Nov 4, 2011)

Lots of diversity here. As for me I spent 25 years in the US Marines.  Now I own a horse farm where we train off the track Thoroughbreds as show horses primarily in the hunter/jumper disciplines.


----------



## ChandlerR (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Jon...small world....Didn't know you were on this forum! I remember the old days when you guys were in Maine.  See your posts on Facebook all the time...love the pictures!

Chandler Rudd


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 4, 2011)

tchdngrnby said:
			
		

> Retired Navy.



Go Navy!  Several of us here.  What did you serve on and what was your rank/rating?


----------



## mnkywrnch (Nov 4, 2011)

Mechanic/operator for Devens public works (a.k.a as fort devens)


----------



## JCCHASE (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Chandler - WOW, I'll say! From burning 7+ cords of wood over a winter's time in Maine to burning pellets in Kentucky!  I'm very pleased with my stove, although the blower is a bit noisy.  If it works well this winter and reduces my overall heating costs (electric & propane) significantly, I'll look to upgrade next year.  
I joined this forum a short time ago to learn & I've certainly done that.  it's been a great experience.
Cheers, Jon


----------



## bigruckus (Nov 4, 2011)

Retired teacher....shop / welding / special ed...30 years.  Working part time right now to buy my pellets at the Pelletier's Loggering Company here in Millinocket, Maine..these are the guys on The American Loggers...on the Discovery channels...I work with Eldon and Rudy and I help out in the gift shop.  Here in Millinocket the new onwers of the mills are planning to open a pellet mill operation here in Millinocket...I guess these pellets bricks..??? will be shipped over to Europe..


----------



## smoke show (Nov 4, 2011)

CWR said:
			
		

> I was a ASE certified master mechanic at a dealership.



I'm a life long wrench at a GM dealership.
Master ASE certified.
GM STS certified.


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 4, 2011)

Trickyrick said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There use to be a sunoco factory here in my area. They made big blue and white plastic drums.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Fire said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



FDNY?


----------



## BobMac (Nov 4, 2011)

Tool &Die; Maker 36 years for general motors,retired now plant closed took the buy out.
Part time solid fuel installer,friend of mine runs the business,getting to old for that heavy stuff


----------



## aburress1223 (Nov 4, 2011)

Coal Miner for 14 years.  Route Sales (bread and Little Debbie cakes) for 22 years.  Current  Retired.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 4, 2011)

AW1223 said:
			
		

> Coal Miner for 14 years.  Route Sales (bread and Little Debbie cakes) for 22 years.  Current  Retired.



Good God I Love Little Debbie products


----------



## smoke show (Nov 4, 2011)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> AW1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like PJ found a new screen name. :lol: 

Lil D


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 4, 2011)

jdempsey said:
			
		

> Trickyrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's SOnoco.  Everyone gets that confused with the oil company.  It stands for SOthern NOvelty COmpany.  'Novelties' are the cones used in knitting mills.  That's how Sonoco got its start.
The plant you are talking about, I think, is in Mt. Sterling, Ky.  Been there many times.  Nice people.  It's now owned by Greif, Inc., a company I went with when we were bought out by them.


----------



## Chris04626 (Nov 4, 2011)

I drive a truck that goes around and picks up bottles and cans from redemption centers.

Also me and my family have a small Christmas wreath business.  http://familytraditionwreaths.com

Check it out and place an order,  you won't be disappointed, plus we can ship as gifts to anyone i nthe OCntinental US for you.


----------



## exoilburner (Nov 4, 2011)

Retired, but used to work for a large international electronics corp. as an electronics engineer doing failure analysis, technical writing, and design improvement on hi end medical ultrasound equipment.


----------



## MickyM (Nov 4, 2011)

Railroad Electrician


----------



## doghouse (Nov 5, 2011)

The Government


----------



## hesria (Nov 5, 2011)

now got promoted to be a Supervisor for a company, was a tech for repairing and trouble shooting Motorola products for the same company


----------



## Vinelife (Nov 5, 2011)

In home computer repair guy ..


----------



## wert (Nov 5, 2011)

Inventor, but unfortunately everything I invented has already been invented


----------



## livefreeordie (Nov 5, 2011)

Nuclear Security Officer Delta


----------



## twojrts (Nov 5, 2011)

To All who have served our country...........THANK YOU!!  Those from Nam.......Welcome Home!  Ya sure didn't get a welcome home back then!

I sell Safety Shoes.  Drive a straight truck with a "shoe store" in the back.  Love the job.  Also a moderator on the Patriot Guard Website.


----------



## Corny (Nov 5, 2011)

I also salute our vets who have sacrificed to make our world safe.


----------



## quickrch (Nov 5, 2011)

statistician...build data systems for reporting.


----------



## Stovensen (Nov 5, 2011)

Retired electronics technician.


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Nov 6, 2011)

heavy equipment operator/laborer,  grown up and still play in dirt!!


----------



## gyingling (Nov 6, 2011)

Custom cabinetmaker.

I build stuff for people who still have some money and like to spend it.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 6, 2011)

Public Works Director, FT     Cop/FireFighter/EMT PT      Not much time for anything else.....


----------



## katwillny (Nov 6, 2011)

For the past 15 years I have been a Systems Analyst for a Health Insurance Company. I have been burning pellets for 7 years and love it.


----------



## Millsk (Nov 6, 2011)

Maintenance engineer, maintenance planner.


----------



## missing link (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been driving tractor trailer since 1979 hauled it all but now I'm hauling MSW (Trash) in a  2001 Kenworth W-900 L /18 spd double frame heavy hauler pulling a 100yd walking floor trailer also non hazardous waste water in tanker the work is steady and smelly .Not my dream job but it pays the bills. I do this 5 days a week and have the weekends for family& fun.
    Do a youtube on walking floor trailers and you'll see
 ML


----------



## LRRifleman (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello! Well ... I used to be a teacher ... I put in over 27 years teaching History at the high school level. At the completion of my 25th year, I had a severe auto accident (a car croseed the centerline and hit my Harly "head-on"). I managed to walk back into work the start of the next school year, and put 2 years into the job in extreme pain. Between the injuries, the presence of mental illness and domestic violence in my family, I chose to retire and I am now traising my 2 children (5 & 4) by myself ... so I am now a full-time dad (as best as my injuries allow me! Boy, do I long for the relief of a job to go to!


----------



## Phatty (Nov 6, 2011)

always been a mechanic ,started out at a full serve gas station ,worked at new england detriot diesel for 16 years then for a small bus co in southern n.h. now i am in charge of mainatainance for the fleet


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 6, 2011)

stripper and gigolo....well, no, just wanted an exciting profession ( I wish!)......trained in Engineering, worked in the oil patch for a bit, that crapped out, so now i sell stoves and pellets!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 7, 2011)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> *stripper and gigolo*....well, no, just wanted an exciting profession ( I wish!)......trained in Engineering, worked in the oil patch for a bit, that crapped out, so now i sell stoves and pellets!



You know the phrase...Pictures or it did not happen??  That definetly does not apply here! :bug:


----------



## DonD (Nov 7, 2011)

aerospace design engineer at Pratt & Whitney (still there)


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Nov 7, 2011)

Accountant


----------



## mlarson (Nov 7, 2011)

LRRifleman said:
			
		

> Hello! Well ... I used to be a teacher ... I put in over 27 years teaching History at the high school level. At the completion of my 25th year, I had a severe auto accident (a car croseed the centerline and hit my Harly "head-on"). I managed to walk back into work the start of the next school year, and put 2 years into the job in extreme pain. Between the injuries, the presence of mental illness and domestic violence in my family, I chose to retire and I am now traising my 2 children (5 & 4) by myself ... so I am now a full-time dad (as best as my injuries allow me! Boy, do I long for the relief of a job to go to!



Amen to that.  Glad you are protecting and raising your children though.  I was laidoff for 7 months and became a stay at home dad of a 4 month old.  Wow can I say I am so glad to be back to work.  But I do miss my extra time I got to spend with her.


----------



## capecod (Nov 7, 2011)

Teacher (beginning year 28), middle school. Still learning every day!


----------



## tb dehnert (Nov 7, 2011)

work at pepsi plant 35 years as a team leader it was the biggest pepsi plant in u.s.a.


----------



## rideboard147 (Nov 8, 2011)

Parks and Recreation for the City of Weatherford,Tx


----------



## Lineman30 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a Transmission Powerlineman for the State of Oklahoma.   Also, did my time in the Marine Corps....Happy B-day Marines on Thursday


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 8, 2011)

Lineman30 said:
			
		

> I'm a Transmission Powerlineman for the State of Oklahoma.   Also, did my time in the Marine Corps....Happy B-day Marines on Thursday



My old man is a former Marine.  Also, I have always wanted to try your job.  I am an electrical guru you could say, for lack of a better term.


----------



## jimbom (Nov 8, 2011)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> ...a former Marine...


  Former?  No such thing I am told.   ;-)


----------



## xraycer (Nov 8, 2011)

Dad by day. Xray tech by night.


----------



## Washed-Up (Nov 8, 2011)

I worked in hospitality for 20yrs, 3 world class hotels, bellman 1st and engineering at the end...working on getting my millwright/industrial mechanic ticket now. I have lots of dirt on famous people that have stayed at the hotels I've worked at! LOL


----------



## marylu (Nov 9, 2011)

Computer teacher in a state prison for the past 11 years.  Before that taught in a technical college for 15 years.


----------



## Ejectr (Nov 9, 2011)

Machine Tool Sales Engineer


----------



## Madhatter (Nov 9, 2011)

Millwright/industrial electrician


----------



## 76brian (Nov 9, 2011)

Systems admin, federal government


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 9, 2011)

xraycer said:
			
		

> Dad by day. Xray tech by night.




MRI/XRAY tech here also!


----------



## Briquetmaker (Nov 9, 2011)

Custom cabinet shop owner. Plenty of cool tools. I forgot to mention I make my own fuel


----------



## ozzy73 (Nov 9, 2011)

8-5 ( IT guy ) 5pm on Professional wood scrounger.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 9, 2011)

cord wood guys sneakin over here?


----------



## Salty (Nov 9, 2011)

I manufacture Wooden Fishing Lures, kits, parts, poured tin lures, all kindsa stuff. 

saltys.co if you like fishing.


----------



## nporter1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was a Registered Nurse for 37 years in a NYS trauma center. 1yr medical unit, 13yrs med-surg ICU (including trauma & burns), 23yrs vascular access, part-time ER. I retired for good in 2010. Now, I hope to burn pellets and sit on the couch watching the flame!!


----------



## railcon56 (Nov 10, 2011)

Locamotive Engineer.... Train Route from Central Pennsylvania To North Jersey


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 10, 2011)

Journeyman/Master Electrician
Currently doing 0 electrical work, catering to a bunch of whining B!TCH&S in an international company's Data centers!


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 18, 2011)

AVIVIII said:
			
		

> I specialize in high-speed aluminum tubing directional management and cleaning.
> 
> Though, when someone asks at a bar I usually tell them either I am in Deep Sea Salvage and recovery or manage a professional wiffle ball team, geographically dependent. Though I have been so drunk I tried to pull off deep sea salvage and recover in a bar in Kansas one night....



You had me laughing when I read this.  My husband has lived in the area of International Falls, MN almost all of his life (Canadian side across the river) ... so your story could still work!  He started off diving in the Great Lakes working on natural gas wellheads (when I met him) but spent a couple of years Saturation Tech/Diver/Medic off Newfoundland (Grand Banks, North Dana).  Deepest dive in the early 80s - shelved at 735' with a bell bounce to 750'.  Worked on the sister ship to the Oceanranger that sank, was on-shore waiting to crew out to the Sedco 706 at the time and later helped with salvage and scuttle.  Inland diving the technical term would be "mud diver".  Switched to firefighting in 86 with a sideline of mud diving - hydro dams, bridges, water intakes, piers, etc.


----------



## rickwai (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a swimming pool service company. Been in business since 1992


----------



## bostonfan49 (Nov 18, 2011)

Former Flight Instructor, pilot for the long defunct Precision Ailines serving Vermont, NewHampshire and Boston. Then 23 years IBM Burlington manufacturing computer chips now part-time doing the same. I like my Golden Retriever "Jake", my wife, our kids and this Stove. It's kind of like having a Prius in my Family room! Bill


----------



## Hammer (Nov 19, 2011)

I am a carpenter by trade working in a shipyard building submarines for USN.


----------



## helismash (Nov 19, 2011)

I am the production manager for a window factory.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 19, 2011)

Hammer said:
			
		

> I am a carpenter by trade working in a shipyard building submarines for USN.




Do you work for the Bath Iron Works...I know that's not CT, but I didn't realize they built Subs in CT.   I used to work at Newport News Shipbuilding and turned down a job offer at the GD shipyard in ME.  Wish I would have taken the job, wish I would have spent a few years in Maine.


----------



## Scoop (Nov 19, 2011)

Retired five years ago after 43 years in Journalism, the last 34 with The Toronto Star


----------



## Harman-p68a (Nov 21, 2011)

I am  a road driver for fedex freight pull the doubles at night to Pocono summit Pa.It pays the bills and buys pellets.


----------



## the pony boy (Nov 21, 2011)

I.B.E.W local #3 NYC elevator division for the past eight years before that was a teamster local 814 commercial mover/ driver in the city.


----------



## skidozer (Nov 21, 2011)

I work for a Mfg. of power generation equipment.
I work in the R&D lab for 20 years as a tech. I am supposed to be a Instrument Technician but do welding fabrication, simple machine work, mechanical, controls, floor sweeping, changing out the urinal biskets. Chief whipping boy

Spend a lot of my time running & setting up tests for wind tunnel testing of heat transfer surface for heat exchangers.

In my off time I do lots of small engine repair and sales.
In my next life I just want to own a hot dog cart on a nice beach somewhere warm.


----------



## Pelletluvr (Nov 21, 2011)

Sales Engineer for a commercial industrial HVAC/Mechanical Design Build contractor. Everything for heating, cooling, ventilation, piping, etc, for process and comfort. Never a dull moment.

BTW, I hope this is a good sign economically, we are very busy right now. We'll see.


----------



## 343amc (Nov 21, 2011)

Telecommunications, specifically Avaya and Nortel PBX systems.


----------



## Briquetmaker (Nov 21, 2011)

skidozer said:
			
		

> I work for a Mfg. of power generation equipment.
> I work in the R&D lab for 20 years as a tech. I am supposed to be a Instrument Technician but do welding fabrication, simple machine work, mechanical, controls, floor sweeping, changing out the urinal biskets. Chief whipping boy
> 
> Spend a lot of my time running & setting up tests for wind tunnel testing of heat transfer surface for heat exchangers.
> ...



I SECOND THAT NEXT LIFE OCCUPATION.  I'm sick of this s#it.


----------



## handymanCT (Nov 21, 2011)

I work as a UNIX System Administrator for Webster Bank


----------



## Fire (Nov 22, 2011)

777 Pilot


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Nov 22, 2011)

I design electronic power conversion electronics for spacecraft. (Electrical Engineer)


----------



## Petewood159 (Nov 22, 2011)

For the last 18 years I've been a tool & die maker.The last 12 spent working for Chrysler.


----------



## hwdemers (Nov 22, 2011)

Hearth appliance installer


----------



## LIpelletpig (Nov 22, 2011)

5 Years as NYC Paramedic now 13 Years in Medical/Pharmaceutical Consulting


----------



## kurthood (Nov 23, 2011)

wildlife biologist. and part time tin knocker for an HVAC company. gotta pay the bills. you guys know what I mean.


----------



## John97 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm an IT guy, hardware field service.   I work on switches, routers, cabling, and other network gear along with servers, point-of-sale equipment, and other related equipment.


----------



## Waterbug (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, officially I retired from AT&T as a Field Engineer, but that was a down graded job that I hired into at age 56.  Prior to that I worked as a Manufacturing Manager for companies including Xerox, Northern Telecom,, BASF, DataPoint, Takata, and Allegany International.  Lots of manufacturing jobs that moved off-shore.


----------



## kinglew (Nov 23, 2011)

electrician for the last 33 years .heavy    industrial  and commercial  for ten of those years. 23 years  working in a plant  specializing in control work.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 23, 2011)

you mean you actually work?


----------



## smoke show (Nov 23, 2011)

never said I was refering to you.

never said I wasn't either. :lol:


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

bumpin this for the noobs and seasonal traffic.

whaddya say?


----------



## subsailor (Dec 31, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> PJPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subsailor (Dec 31, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> PJPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spent 3 years on a fast Attack sub in the early 70's, 25 years in paper mills recycling waste paper, now work for the State of Maine.


----------



## Bewarm (Dec 31, 2011)

Work for an Overhead Crane Manufacturer. " Made in Maine"


----------



## Wood Nugget (Dec 31, 2011)

Containership Chief Officer


----------



## rwthomas1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Power equipment mechanic, Thermoforming equipment mechanic, Manufacturing Supervisor, Manufacturing Manager, now I own my own general contracting biz after falling out of high tech in the crash of '01.  Somewhere along the line I got a couple degrees and a MBA 'cause I was bored.  I just like building stuff.  RT


----------



## mrjohneel (Dec 31, 2011)

Newspaper reporter, university fundraising writer, hospital group communications director. (Woodworker, winemaker, tomato grower in my spare time.)


----------



## rb62 (Dec 31, 2011)

Machinist in titanium and nickel alloy shop for last 8 years.


----------



## thenorth (Dec 31, 2011)

this is a good one eh....

64 - 75 = mechanic, gas diesel, cars trucks etc.................
75 - 78 = drove trucks, semi and flat bed........................
78 -81 = back to mechanic, cars, trucks, heavy equipment
81- 91 = underground heavy equipment repair, i had a 32 man crew, then the mine closed...........
91 -94 = back to school, computer engineering and repair etc..
94 -06 = repair, build computers, instal/maintain LAn and WAN ...
06 - to date = NOTHING, retired now,,, i only mill wood, split wood, fix the tractor, fix the atv, clean the drive, take down trees,,,,,,,,,,,,,and spend the winter in FLORIDA..........
that is where I am at the moment of posting..................
and its great..............


John


----------



## Easternshore Bob (Dec 31, 2011)

all kinds of odd stuff at first
20- year USCG. Black Hulls
1- day auto dealership parts room, inside all day, couldn't do it.
3- years state buoy tender mate.
7- years environmental education org. captain

Bob


----------



## mrbill (Dec 31, 2011)

The last 18 years I delivered heating oil and gasoline,my brother decided to stop selling at the end of February, now I work for myself.I am a handyman but specialize in drain cleaning.I spent most of my retirement on tools so that I never have to work for anyone else again.My last 2 bosses took advantage of me and I won't let that happen again!!


----------



## jgrz0610 (Dec 31, 2011)

Field service engineer for CNC lathe accessories (hydrostatic bar loaders, mist collectors, chip conveyors etc.)


----------



## CTguy9230 (Dec 31, 2011)

truck driver/equipment operator for the town i live in


----------



## m159267 (Dec 31, 2011)

Let's see...engineering draftsman for 3 years; technical illustrator (Caterpillar & McDonnell Douglas aka Boeing) for 13 years; engineering design (2 years); CAD-CAM programmer (14 years) and finally software engineer for last 12 years...all Boeing. Will retire in 1 - 2....


----------



## yellowpike (Dec 31, 2011)

i am a welding and polishing superviser at STEEL-O- BRIAN manufacting we make     Quality stainless steel Products for the Food and Dairy Industries   :roll:


----------



## jrogers999 (Dec 31, 2011)

Comcast technician.


----------



## roadrunnermoore (Dec 31, 2011)

Elevator Technician


----------



## MZR800 (Dec 31, 2011)

Control valve technician for Masoneilan rep in Upstate NY and New England. Also part time help on my cousin's organic dairy farm. I love burning pellets in the winter and baling hay in the summer!


----------



## bond1973 (Dec 31, 2011)

Desktop/Network Support Technician for a K-12 school district...use to be metal finisher for custom/customer repair firearms at Thompson/Center Arms.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had a long and sordid career history

Worked in the auto repair industry in my younger days.
Moved on to work in a large fabrication and machine shop for nearly 20 years.
Was a field service engineer for a while with the same company.

Moved on to open my own trucking company serving the construction industry.
I am still currently doing local heavy haul dump trucking and own a gun shop.

59 YO gal that has tried her hand at a lot of things.

Done electrical wiring, both industrial and household
Engineering work in the wood products machinery field.

Production welding and machine shop work.

Its been an interesting life.

Snowy


----------



## jp0469 (Dec 31, 2011)

Quality Engineer for a medical device manufacturing company.


----------



## watrskir (Dec 31, 2011)

Telephone Tech for Verizon Communications


----------



## Tony K (Dec 31, 2011)

Been employed at General Dynamics, Electric Boat located in Groton Ct for 35 years now holding many different interesting positions. Starting out as a Shipfitter, then a Structural QA Inspector - performed MT, PT, VT, Eddy Current of completed welds, then a Linesman - locating all the locating points on a ship. I was then retrained due to a injury and now a Senior Mechanical Designer Specialist as well as the AutoCAD Admin for the mechanical group for the last 17 years. Retirement is in the near future, hoping less than 10 years to go!!

Happy New Year to all


----------



## rb62 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tony K, we make some titaniun parts for Electric Boat in Wooster Oh.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2011)

rb62 said:
			
		

> Tony K, we make some titaniun parts for Electric Boat in Wooster Oh.



Wooster huh... I live just West of Lodi in Sullivan. What brands of pellets are out near Wooster??


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 31, 2011)

I solve pellet stove problems. Before, I ran a painting company. Got into this on a fluke when my painting biz dried up and I was tinkering around in my garage and decided to post a craiglist ad to clean pellet stoves. Within a year I had worked on about 500 stoves. Hint hint....yes, there is work out there for the inclined and motivated.


----------



## Dinger (Dec 31, 2011)

I am very impressed by the technical and hands on diversity here. This will be a nice group to be a part of. 

For the last eleven years I have maintained an equipment and vehicle fleet, including snow removal pieces, for a private golf club and residential community. 

I also represent a specialty lubricants manufacturer, and focus on golf and it's related industries.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 31, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> rb62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about a one track mind! ;-) 

Pretty much the first thing I think of when I meet someone from a few towns over! :cheese: Are we that sick??? :sick:


----------



## Tony K (Dec 31, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay, LMAO......it's a disease!


----------



## Tony K (Dec 31, 2011)

rb62 said:
			
		

> Tony K, we make some titaniun parts for Electric Boat in Wooster Oh.



rb62, many things that were once done by eb themselves is now done by vendors throughout the country, cost effective I'm guessing!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. We are....


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

Pigs.


----------



## DneprDave (Dec 31, 2011)

U.S. Merchant Mariner, Ship's Engineer.

Dave


----------



## rb62 (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter, I live near Millersburg but work in Wooster. This year I bought Somersets in Loudonville. First 3 years bought Ligs in Wooster, Like Somersets better.


----------



## sawdust1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Service Tech for an apartment complex. Been doing this since 1995.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 26, 2012)

Bump, for newbs.


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently managing an auto parts store, been there for 18 years, before that made sinks and counter tops, both cultured marble and solid surface, before that worked at automotive stuff, for myself and other small shops.

Would love to have a job where they paid me to shoot rifle and pistols.


----------



## NHPltBrnr (Feb 26, 2012)

Newspaper Pressman here.  I've been wondering if we could process our waste newsprint into pellets?  Any ideas?


----------



## The Other One (Feb 26, 2012)

Reading Teacher & Contractor on my own 150 year old home.


----------



## inspectorjjw (Feb 26, 2012)

10 year asst head grower for 4 acre wholesale greenhouse operation specializing in bedding annuals, hanging baskets and perennials. www.harvestviewgreenhouses.com THINK SPRING Western New York it's almost here!


----------



## Weird tolkienish figure (Feb 26, 2012)

System administrator


----------



## DV (Feb 26, 2012)

Petroleum contractor. Build and test gas stations. Underground tanks and lines.


----------



## UMainah (Feb 26, 2012)

Graduated in 2010 with a BS in Civil Engineering. I'm now an engineer for a precast concrete manufacturer.


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 26, 2012)

administrative assistant in Nuclear Medicine at a hospital.  

previous:  Pharmacy tech, uhaul sales rep, pizza assembly line, supper club cook, gas station cashier


----------



## smoke show (Feb 26, 2012)

bbfarm said:
			
		

> administrative assistant in Nuclear Medicine at a hospital.
> 
> previous:  Pharmacy tech, uhaul sales rep, pizza assembly line, supper club cook, gas station cashier



bb which hospital?

My wife works at St Marys.


----------



## Northwoodneil (Feb 26, 2012)

Heavy equipment operator 35 years 
   :coolsmirk:


----------



## rparker (Feb 26, 2012)

architectural designer and draftsman


----------



## Pelletfisky (Feb 26, 2012)

jmbones said:
			
		

> I am more east, south of Hazleton. I did not have any issues.



We must be neighbors , im just south of Hazleton.


----------



## Pelletfisky (Feb 26, 2012)

Full time EMT and part time Police Officer.


----------



## subsailor (Feb 26, 2012)

4 years in the Navy, 3 on a nuclear sub out of high school, 25 years in recycled paper mills, bounced aroung a couple of years, last 10 working for the State of Maine.


----------



## SmokeEater (Feb 27, 2012)

Spent 26 years teaching General Science and Physics in the local central school, bought (for $.50) a retired NYSEG hydroelectric plant and rebuilt it with my brother, ran it for 30 yrs and sold my share to brother, developed a 20 MW biomass plant in the 90s, built it and sold it in 1992, ran a trucking business hauling wood to the biomass plant with 5 tractors and 8 trailers, bought and sold hard and softwood logs, designed a 80,000 bdft/day sawmill for low grade (scragg mill), built the building for it and the bank crapped out on the loan at the last min.  Now fiddling around with gardening, cutting and selling firewood for gassers, starting a cold climate vineyard, and maybe a winery down the road.


----------



## gymrat0663 (Feb 27, 2012)

subsailor said:
			
		

> 4 years in the Navy, 3 on a nuclear sub out of high school, 25 years in recycled paper mills, bounced aroung a couple of years, last 10 working for the State of Maine.



What boat did you serve on?  I did six years in the Navy ('81-'87) and was on the USS Bergall (SSN667) and the USS Memphis (SSN691) as a Radioman.  Great times and great memories!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 27, 2012)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> I used to bury people.  Burial vault installation and putting the casket in the vault and then putting the lid on.  When things were slow I'd help load bodies into the crematory retorts.  Now I'm just a stay-at-home dad to two babies.



My son does that now.  He'll be the last one to let you down....................


----------



## subsailor (Feb 27, 2012)

gymrat0663 said:
			
		

> subsailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pogy 647.  '71-'74. Plank Owner. TM2(SS). We were in Pearl. We had several near mises, but then again, I think every boat has one at some point.


----------



## h2ochild (Feb 27, 2012)

Work at a hatchery and farm hard clams "down the bay". Have spent the best part of my life playing in the water.


----------



## letsblaze (Feb 27, 2012)

Hospital security supervisor, HERT/CBRNE instructor for the hospital.


----------



## Whimpster (Feb 27, 2012)

Man hunter..........Game warden 33 years and counting


----------



## jrsdws (Feb 27, 2012)

Journeyman Machinist by trade....currently Sales and Applications for carbide cutting tools company.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2012)

subsailor said:
			
		

> gymrat0663 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was a radar operator on a P-3 Orion.  Use to play hide and seek with you guys.


----------



## saladdin (Feb 27, 2012)

Logistics. Figure out the best and cheapest way to get freight from our warehouse to the 300 stores.


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 27, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> bbfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At Bellin, Smoke.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 27, 2012)

gotcha.


----------



## UMainah (Feb 28, 2012)

My last post in this thread was too brief, so here I go again.

As for past occupations, my first real job was when I worked for a general contractor in high school. I did way too much roofing, some painting, some additions, plowing, etc. Then I graduated high school and went to UMaine. I worked a couple summers for a septic tank service. I rode around in a cucka sucka, worked in the waste processing/composting plant, and did some mechanic work on the trucks. I made good money, but yes, it did stink. After that I worked as an Engineering Technician for a materials testing company down in New York. I even took a semester off of school so I could complete the 7 month internship. They sent me all up and down the east coast and even to Puerto Rico once. It was a great experience, so I went back to work for them the following summer. After that I did an internship for Pike Industries and got to do a lot of work on the I295 rebuilding project. Finally, the summer before I graduated, I got a job with a precast concrete company(American Concrete Industries) 10 mins from school. I worked full-time during the summer and went to part-time during the fall semester. I ended up graduating in December 2010 with a BS in Civil Engineering. 
Also, I have another job on the side. I'm a Licensed Pyrotechnician by the State of Maine. I do fireworks displays for Central Maine Pyrotechnics. It's a fun job and it pays really well, but I generally only do about 4 shows a year.

There, that a better quality post than the last.


----------



## gck978 (Feb 28, 2012)

truck driver for 35 years same company only 4 years to go


----------



## thepaulmc (Feb 28, 2012)

Offset printer now a Law Enforcement Officer.


----------



## alltherage (Feb 28, 2012)

Transmission Line Forester


----------



## rb62 (Feb 28, 2012)

Machinist of Titanium and nickel alloys. 8 years


----------



## mminton (Feb 29, 2012)

Police Officer


----------



## smoke show (Feb 29, 2012)

mminton said:
			
		

> Police Officer



I didn't do it.  :lol:


----------



## Flammam (Feb 29, 2012)

rb62 said:
			
		

> Machinist of Titanium and nickel alloys. 8 years



Lots of fun cutting titanium isn't it. We do some machining for the navy here and most of the time its titanuim.


----------



## rb62 (Feb 29, 2012)

Flammam said:
			
		

> rb62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is. I also bend a lot of cp ti (grade 2) and C276 Hastalloy. We also do alot of stuff for the military. Fun stuff. Love my job though.


----------



## naehring2000 (Feb 29, 2012)

US Navy 2005-2010 MM2(SS) A-Gang

Currently working as a valve tech for a company that builds valves for steam turbine shaft seal oil regulation systems.


----------



## Big E (Feb 29, 2012)

work for State Govt. Teach people how to plow snow, melt snow, move snow,blow snow...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 29, 2012)

former helicopter armament mechanic, US Army,  no longer active duty Nightstalker (C co 1/160th SOAR) currently i am the Senior Customer Support Technician for England's Stove Works Inc. in Monroe Va.


NSDQ


----------



## 4Dtvman (Feb 29, 2012)

Electronic tech. Worked all my life with 12 volts now 480 3 phase (sucks) and a lot of current. Also Marine electrican.


.


----------



## FFRKing (Mar 2, 2012)

Electronics Technician with United States Postal Service for the last 4 years. Before that, I was a sheetmetal mechanic building Boeing 737's for 5 months, Blowmolding supervisor for a year and a half and injection molding for 16 years. Most of my working life was with Tweco Products Inc., making welding supplies, mig guns, electrode holders, etc. before they moved to Mexico.
With the current state of the USPS, I hope to hang on until retirement, although that is a long ways away.

As a hobby/side business, I make and sell the FlagSaver. This is a product invented and patented by my fathers lifelong friend. My father passed away in 2002 and his friend in 2004. When I am making them, it brings back a lot of great memories. It is a great product and saves anyone who flies a flag 24/7 a good amount of money. Most of my customers are school districts and businesses, as well as a lot of residences. 


Chris
www.theflagsaver.com


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2012)

FFRKing said:
			
		

> As a hobby/side business, I make and sell the FlagSaver. It is a great product and saves anyone who flies a flag 24/7 a good amount of money. www.theflagsaver.com



I'm a 24/7 flyer.

I'd like to know the average flag life using the flag saver before I drop 60 bones on a 4x6.


----------



## FFRKing (Mar 3, 2012)

There are so many variables that affect the life of your flag.

I live in South Central Kansas. When I first started making the FlagSaver, I approached the principal at my daughter's high school one day when he was replacing the flag. He told me that it was normal for their 3x5 to need replaced after 6 weeks, but he would leave it up for 8 weeks to try and save a little money without flying a tattered flag. This is the flag in the video that is on my website. After installing the FlagSaver, he didn't need to replace the flag for 32 weeks. I would consider this a best case scenario and find it typical that flag life is typically tripled. 
Also on my website is a recommendation letter from the Kansas Turnpike Authority. They initially tried one 5x8. 4 weeks later they bought 3 4x6's. 4 weeks after that they bought 2 more 4x6's to send 100 miles north towards Topeka, KS. 4 months after buying the first one, they ordered enough to put one on every flag along the turnpike. Most toll booths have 2 flags on each pole, plus maintenance yards and headquarters. They now have 61 total. When I first approached them about the FlagSaver they were contemplating removing all flags from toll booths except the North and South entrances into Kansas and at Headquarters in an effort to cut costs. 

2 days ago I took an order to replace one for a 10x15 flag at a school district just down the road from the Kansas Speedway by Kansas City. This was the first one I had made for such a large flag and had met the maintenance supervisor at a trade show I had set up a booth at. The cost for it was $288. It was destroyed in a bad storm last week and he wanted one to replace it. After 15 months, he said he had saved over $1500 in flags. Before the FlagSaver he was replacing a $300 flag every 6 weeks. After installing the FlagSaver, he was averaging 14-15 weeks. 

I am in no way a salesman. A huge drawback for me with a product like this. The examples I gave are just some of the comments that I have received since I start making them 2 1/2 years ago. I personally make each one and have sold over 240 to date. My biggest fear is to have one fail. At this point, the 2nd one I made broke (the local high school) after 6 months and the 5th one I sold was stolen. I repaired the broken one free of charge and have changed what failed. 

The only thing I can say is that it is such a simple product, but it does work.

If you want, send me a phone number by email and a good time to talk in the evening and I will give you a call and answer any more questions you may have. 

Thanks,

Chris 
www.theflagsaver.com


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2012)

FFRKing said:
			
		

> I am in no way a salesman.


  :lol: 




			
				FFRKing said:
			
		

> If you want, send me a phone number by email and a good time to talk in the evening and I will give you a call and answer any more questions you may have.


 I think you've answered them all. Thanks Chris


----------



## jim3854 (Mar 3, 2012)

Concrete truck driver  Southern Ma.


----------



## dfolker4 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am a branch manager for company that does cleaning of department stores all across the country.


----------



## The Ds (Mar 3, 2012)

I am a Reiki Master and Karuna Reiki Master. Dave is a pilot scheduler with a major airline.


----------



## pdf27 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm a vacuum engineer working on a nuclear fusion reactor.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 3, 2012)

I drimk alot


----------



## Stovensen (Mar 3, 2012)

pdf27 said:
			
		

> I'm a vacuum engineer working on a nuclear fusion reactor.



pdf27, please read this:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/38966/

Perhaps you have the knowledge to enlighten some worried minds over here.

The pellets I've burnt for the last four seasons are all made in eastern Europe. Right now I'm burning some pellets from Poland ( Barlinek). In fact these Barlinek pellets have the highest heat output and lowest ash I've experienced so far. But, if they contain even the smallest amount of Caesium 137, then I certainly WILL change to some of the pellets made here in DK ( more expensive, though ).


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> I drimk alot



of what?


----------



## BobMac (Mar 4, 2012)

I was a Tool&Die; maker for 37 years,retired now part time wood stove installer


----------



## pdf27 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stovensen said:
			
		

> pdf27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original article's long since expired, so I can't get any quantitative numbers to go on. A couple of things I can say though:

1) As isotopes go, it's relatively nasty - the salts are water-soluble and in the UK at least notification to the appropriate government agency is required for relatively small quantities (~3ng)
2) The actual concentration in Polish soil and in the pellets is likely to be massively below the legal limit*.
3) Any Caesium in the pellets (and I guarantee you that any pellets you buy WILL contain some Caesium, if in extremely low quantities) will be concentrated in the ash, with next to nothing going up the chimney.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it at all - your ionising radiation dose rate from medical X-rays and cosmic rays when flying will dwarf any dose rate you get from a wood stove unless you're buying pellets made in Chernobyl. However, if you're worried there are two things you can do that will reduce your dose rate from incredibly insignificant to too small to measure:

1) Don't eat the ash 
2) Don't spread the ash on any part of the garden you're growing things you intend to eat in.

In reality, Brazil Nuts are a far greater radiation risk than your wood pellets are likely to be (no joke - we've had a discussion at work recently where we decided that by the rules we work to if you've been eating Brazil Nuts and use a toilet, then technically you can't flush it without permission from Health Physics. We're thinking of waiting until the 1st of April to try explaining that one to them  )


_* The legal limit is almost certainly many times below the safe limit. Legal limits are set by taking cancer rates in those whose exposure rate is known  - in reality almost exclusively atom bomb survivors - and assuming that cancer rates drop off linearly with dose. We're almost certain that this isn't true and that human beings can cope quite well with low radiation doses - witness the fact that cancer rates in areas with high natural radiation levels are much the same as those with low levels - but it's a sensible precaution. This suspected safe level is divided by ~10 to give dose rates for registered radiation workers (whose health is followed for the rest of their lives - when I signed up for my current job I had to let them have full access to my medical records for the rest of my life). The radiation worker dose rate is divided by 20 in the UK to arrive at the permitted dose rate to the public._


----------



## neumsky (Mar 4, 2012)

There is some double standard stuff going on here...this should have been moved to another section.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 4, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually Gold Crown vodka, but if yer offerin' something else, I ain't picky.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 4, 2012)

I always have beer on hand.


----------



## movemaine (Mar 5, 2012)

I am a Web Developer at L.L.Bean - additionally, on the side, I do web development web design, logo & branding design, etc. etc.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 5, 2012)

Dropped out of school at 14 to work at my dads hearth shop.  That was 28 years ago and I am still trying to learn this business.

Additionally within the past couple of years ended up running the propane division of the energy company that owns my Hearth Shop.


----------



## snikr (Mar 6, 2012)

I worked making Jet Engine blades and vanes at local GE, the last few as a CAD/CAM Specialist. After 39 years I retired this past December. Now tending the pellet stove. Love it.


----------



## mjbrown (Mar 6, 2012)

was a welder fabricator for 28 yrs...now i am currntly making a carreer change. not to my liking, but i rode the bed sheets for a whole summer with back issues,was layed off all winter, and jusy found out for my birthday 2 weeks ago, i am not being called back. employer feels i should make a carreer change. not getting any younger,been sucking welding smoke, and crawling around on concrete floors for many years has taken it toll....maybe they're right.thinking i will try making shoes if i get hired,maybe the rest of my life will be there.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 1, 2013)

Every year it comes up.... Been waiting for a certain "someone" to do so, but not waiting any longer.

I work for a world renowned Steel producer. One of the largest in the U.S., 12 yrs and counting.


----------



## 343amc (Jan 1, 2013)

I work as tech support/installer/jack of all trades for an Avaya distributor  (and legacy Nortel, as Avaya purchased Nortel in 2009). I work on PBX systems and data networking gear. 13 years of fun and excitement spanning Michigan, Indiana and Ohio.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 1, 2013)

343amc said:


> I work as tech support/installer/jack of all trades for an Avaya distributor  (and legacy Nortel, as Avaya purchased Nortel in 2009). I work on PBX systems and data networking gear. 13 years of fun and excitement spanning Michigan, Indiana and Ohio.



Next time your near Wellington/Lorain area? Swing by


----------



## schoondog (Jan 1, 2013)

I am a maintenance mechanic at a large computer company in Poughkeepsie N.Y. Also repair and sell cars at night and on weekends. I work way,way to much. Would rather work on cars though.

Schoondog


----------



## smoke show (Jan 1, 2013)

Currently trying to figure one out...


----------



## Dinger (Jan 1, 2013)

Since April 2000 I've maintained golf course equipment. For the last 9 years I've been the Equipment Manager for a private golf club and residential community in Durango CO, overseeing and maintaining the equipment and vehicle fleet, including snow removal pieces.

I also represent a specialty lubricants manufacturer, and focus on golf and it's related industries.


----------



## Gary Gileau (Jan 1, 2013)

I work for a small company managing comercial\industrial properties and a gravel operation. Many days I'm not sure what my job description is but I've been doing it for 26 years. And I'm very proud of that  part.


----------



## bill3rail (Jan 1, 2013)

I do as little as possible to make as much as possible!
Is this a marketing question to better understand demographics of the website?

Bill


----------



## boosted3g (Jan 1, 2013)

union sheet metal worker / autocad sketcher for 13 years


----------



## sweetdawg99 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a Scientist I in a for a large Biotech lab outside of Utica, NY. Been there coming up on 7 years. Prior to that, for 4 and a half years I worked with my brother in a commercial, family owned, select cut logging operation. I mostly just drove the skidder.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a retired old fart trying to keep up with the honey-do list, which, of course, is impossible!  I spent 6 years in Submarines during Viet Nam and then 35 years in plastics processing.  I ended up as Engineering Manager making what you all call 'totes'.  Those big 275 gallon plastic bottles in cages.  Worked for Continental Can Company who sold me to Sonoco Products who sold me to Greif Brothers.  I felt like a friggin slave on the auction block.  Three pension checks that add up to about half of what it would have been if I stayed with CCC the whole time!    Oh, well, Obama's going to get it all anyway.  Gotta keep shoes on the hoe and spawn.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a control-room operator at a secure facility.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 2, 2013)

Union electrician for ten years  in NYC love the work hate the travel


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 2, 2013)

Payloader / dump truck operator at a UNION paper mill.


----------



## h2ochild (Jan 2, 2013)

3rd generation bayman, began hard clam (littleneck) farming in 1985. Currently a self- employed, working partner at a hatchery. I play on and in saltwater everyday.


----------



## Stevekng (Jan 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Every year it comes up.... Been waiting for a certain "someone" to do so, but not waiting any longer.
> 
> I work for a world renowned Steel producer. One of the largest in the U.S., 12 yrs and counting.


 Union machinist for 35 years.


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 2, 2013)

autobody repair tech. for 24 yrs.


----------



## MommyOf4 (Jan 2, 2013)

sweetdawg99 said:


> I am a Scientist I in a for a large Biotech lab outside of Utica, NY. Been there coming up on 7 years. Prior to that, for 4 and a half years I worked with my brother in a commercial, family owned, select cut logging operation. I mostly just drove the skidder.


 
Utica, NY - My hometown!!  Small world!


----------



## subsailor (Jan 2, 2013)

Spent 20 years working in a paper mill and another 5 in a recycled pulp mill. All the managers got dumped when a Canadian company bought it. Now working for the State of Maine fore the past 11 years.


----------



## Northwoodneil (Jan 2, 2013)

Heavy equipment operator ( grader, paver,dozer,loader, roller) for over 35 years. Currently working for my home town of 9000 reconstructing streets in the summer and winging snow in the winter.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 2, 2013)

own small manufacturing plant for die cutting leather, fabrics, foam, ect.back in the day we we were mostly shoe related but today we try to cut any work we can find.


----------



## jim3854 (Jan 2, 2013)

Concrete mixer driver .  Teamsters local 170 since 1994


----------



## silverfox103 (Jan 2, 2013)

Retired union electrician in Boston, 37 years, glad it's over.  It's a young man's game.

I have also owned a KOA Kampground and currently have photography business, but getting tired of doing that.

Tom C.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 2, 2013)

26 yrs and counting Optics Tech in the CF!!


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 2, 2013)

1st job - Electrician, I maintain ~300,000sq ft of office space and UPS/Data Center. I've been doing this since '03

2nd job - Make sure the wife is happy... (am always on the cusp of being fired).

3rd job - Wood scrounger / pellet 'gitter.

Happy new year all!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 2, 2013)

HMFIC for a big black dog that sells pellets and stoves.

Eric


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 2, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> HMFIC for a big black dog that sells pellets and stoves.
> 
> Eric


 Wow, HMFIC, I haven't seen that one in a while....


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Jan 2, 2013)

Retired Firefighter on my days off worked as anElectrican then after retiring from the FD worked for IBEW and opened a Business with a friend selling Cars and Motorcycles ! By now my dream was to do nothing that has come and gone last child just got out of college and is looking at Grad school !


----------



## jrogers999 (Jan 2, 2013)

Comcast installer. Yes I go into your homes and fix your cable.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 2, 2013)

Pellet stove cleaner.

DOLLARBILL, point the college grad to the job (career) sites and say make it on someone else's nickel.  It may take awhile but a lot of employers will pay for the courses.


----------



## Tim Linden (Jan 2, 2013)

I work on the innernets. So, it's hard to explain but I co own a
small business and I'm the programmer/developer of the company.
I was going solo from 2001-2011 ish, but merged with two other
guys (one designer one marketer) so now we are well rounded!


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 2, 2013)

Engineer, carpenter, business owner, today mostly retired (except for cleaning pellet stove).


----------



## bbfarm (Jan 2, 2013)

I do office work in a hospital.


----------



## MommyOf4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Stay at home mom of 4 girls and a wife.  Yes - I like to cook, clean, and stay home.  No complaints


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Jan 2, 2013)

*grin*

I've been in prison for the last 25 plus yrs.  I'm about to retire though.

I wish I could see some of the facial expressions right about now.


----------



## Zackdog (Jan 2, 2013)

Currently retired and loving it.  I spend my summers fly fishing for trout and golfing, while my winters are spent keeping my quarter mile drive blown out and ice fishing for large lake trout.  I spent twenty years as an engineer in the glass container industry, until 1987, when I took a voluntary separation package and moved to the mountains of Colorado.  I worked in the ski industry until retiring in 2008, not as an engineer.


----------



## sculptor (Jan 2, 2013)

I chose my occupation as my screen name. Which ironically, shows an extreme lack of imagination. I should be ashamed!


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 2, 2013)

Swimming pool contractor


----------



## jack kunicki (Jan 2, 2013)

Self employed environmental consultant. Asbestos, lead, mold. Etc. Everything but removal. Almost twenty years. Most of New York State.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Jan 2, 2013)

Retired!
I spent 40+ years designing electronic equipment that ranged from a beacon only precision bombing system, to factory automation computers, to life support equipment (heart assist), to blood analyzers, to commercial avionics.
Somebody told me that Engineers are high paid migrant workers. The migrant part certainly proved true, but I'm not so sure about the high paid part.


----------



## Lineman30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Transmisson Power Lineman (Local 1002)  9 years

Now a Field Construction Inspector for a transmission generation utility.  I supervise contractors in construction of substations and transmisson powerlines.


----------



## RCR (Jan 2, 2013)

Project Manager for a woodworking Co .and doing lots of Cadd work . We are currently doing primarily K-12  schools . Not complainig  paying the bills.

When the market was booming I was in the ultra high end residential market. Boy I miss those days.


----------



## gbreda (Jan 2, 2013)

Operations Manager for a small independent business equipment company.  As another has mentioned, most days I do it all and have been doing this for over 20 years. 

I feel like Drew Carey : I have to keep the owner and workers happy all at the same time.  No easy task


----------



## paigewi (Jan 2, 2013)

Been pushing a Peterbilt truck over the highways of this beautiful country for 40 years.  Getting ready to retire and working on a "honey do" list that I have been putting off for 40 years.  Got to keep the wife happy


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 2, 2013)

senior service technician and overall jack of all trades for England's Stove Works in Monroe Va. on june 8th i will have been here for 20 years since i left the army where i was an attack helicopter weapons technician


----------



## Cliff (Jan 2, 2013)

Was a Transportation Manager, now retired. Collecting Vintage Stereos is my vice.

Cliff


----------



## Burnbaby (Jan 2, 2013)

Union worker at the electric company ( won't mention name ) , if I can get some time off at work I can finally install my stove!!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 2, 2013)

paigewi said:


> Getting ready to retire and working on a "honey do" list that I have been putting off for 40 years. Got to keep the wife happy


 
You know, of course, that will NEVER HAPPEN!  AND the honey-do list NEVER gets any shorter!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 2, 2013)

Cliff said:


> Was a Transportation Manager, now retired. Collecting Vintage Stereos is my vice.
> 
> Cliff


Since you're a 'professional', is it worthwhile trying to sell my Pioneer RT707 reel to reel?  The sucker is SO HEAVY, I don't know how I would even ship it!


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 2, 2013)

Federal Employee,  Chief in the Army National Guard, (12 more years to retire both) single dad, homeowner, rc pilot, photographer, cigar aficianado, aspiring pellet stove expert, home brewer, hiker, mediocre musician (guitar, harmonica)  a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## pell it (Jan 2, 2013)

Field Electronic Technician for the Evil Railroad by day...

(Toolmaker for 13 years prior)

...Lucky Father of two Great Boys and Lucky Husband of a Wonderful & Patient Woman by night.


----------



## moburns (Jan 2, 2013)

I set fires and sell them.


----------



## Labrat (Jan 2, 2013)

Oddly enough I work for one of the largest Veterinary/Livestock/Poultry test manufactures in the world as a Reagent Filler.  I have stay soooo clean at work it is crazy!  Thats why I can never wait to get home with the Wife and Kids and go play in my Pellet ash for awhile!


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Danny Cathcart said:


> *grin*
> 
> I've been in prison for the last 25 plus yrs. I'm about to retire though.
> 
> I wish I could see some of the facial expressions right about now.


 
Is this an encrypted code for; your getting a divorce??


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 2, 2013)

I sell wood pellets. BFD.
I walked away from a good job working for the Sheriff's Department here locally 9 years ago and havn't looked back since. One of the best decisions that I ever made. Now I sell wood pellets. Whooo Hooooo!


----------



## will711 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a horticulturist for a high end country club. I'm responsible for the grounds, landscape beds, flowers...around the club houses, pool complex, and tennis center. It's a great job, starting my 13th season.


----------



## Sawdust62 (Jan 2, 2013)

Retired NYC (Bronx) Police Sergeant. 25 years.
Now I'm just a Pellethead.


----------



## Dinger (Jan 2, 2013)

will711 said:


> I'm a horticulturist for a high end country club. I'm responsible for the grounds, landscape beds, flowers...around the club houses, pool complex, and tennis center. It's a great job, starting my 13th season.


We have a couple of those where I work too. Happiest people I've ever met.


----------



## chuckster (Jan 2, 2013)

Jet engine mechanic USAF 1955-1959. The in the printing industry as a pressman until age 65. Now 77 and retired.


----------



## will711 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dinger said:


> We have a couple of those where I work too. Happiest people I've ever met.


 
It's the perfect job for me


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 2, 2013)

Owner/Operator of a Masonry Construction Company,.. 29 yrs.


----------



## ltlhawk (Jan 2, 2013)

Research Engineer for the past 25 years and looking forward to retirement. Fishing, golfing, sleeping, are all on my list of retirement daily activities.....


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Jan 2, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Is this an encrypted code for; your getting a divorce??


 

Divorced?  No, I certainly hope not. 

I have worked in a state run penal institution for over 25 yrs now.  Which has given me a "different" sense of humor.  Not many can appreciate.  All is well


----------



## DneprDave (Jan 2, 2013)

Marine engineer. Operation, repair and maintenance of ship's power plants. Steam, Motor and Gas turbine plants of any horsepower.

Dave


----------



## Millsk (Jan 2, 2013)

DneprDave said:


> Marine engineer. Operation, repair and maintenance of ship's power plants. Steam, Motor and Gas turbine plants of any horsepower.
> 
> Dave


 
Maritime grad myself. Good stuff.

I'm a maintenance planner for a large pharma.


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 2, 2013)

Sr. Facilities Tech for a cable company........and semi pig...oink.....


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 2, 2013)

ltlhawk said:


> Research Engineer for the past 25 years and looking forward to retirement. Fishing, golfing, sleeping, are all on my list of retirement daily activities.....


 
Apparently, you aren't married.


----------



## Speed3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Municipal engineer. Facilities maintenance, Wastewater, storm water, transportation, enforcement, environmental compliance. Since I don't get enough abuse at work and home, I'm a landlord as well.


----------



## sawdust1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maintenance tech for apartments. Been doing this for the last 17 years.


----------



## newf lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Library media specialist in a middle school for 12 years. Prior to that, I spent 20 years working in a claim department at an insurance company. I decided I would die of some stress related problem if I didn't get out of that field, so I went back to school and became a librarian. It was a very good decision.


----------



## Cliff (Jan 2, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> Since you're a 'professional', is it worthwhile trying to sell my Pioneer RT707 reel to reel? The sucker is SO HEAVY, I don't know how I would even ship it!


Ill certainly take it off your hands, the best way to ship is double box. I have a RT909 that is real heavy also, do you have any reels?
I know  we are getting off topic here
Thx Cliff


----------



## Northwoodneil (Jan 2, 2013)

Quick count says electricians (more or less) and military may be in the lead here. Home brewers are coming in way back but I know who I'm pullin' for. Samples taken honest opinions given. I am a professional, you don't spend 35 years pushing dirt without working up a thirst.


----------



## Coyote_nb_ca (Jan 2, 2013)

with out me and my buddy's you will stay cold hungry no gas nothing lol
i'm sitting the hole day behind a window on a living room chair and have my kitchen direct behind me.. follow up from my bed.
the most people spent 1xxxx $ to travel around and must pay the fuel .... 
i get pay to see N-America.

oki im a LongHaulDriver
make my job close to 20years in Europe and sience 2007 in canada and us


----------



## george pence (Jan 2, 2013)

Federal Employee, Veterans Hospital Clinical Laboratory Technologist. Produce those evil Laboratory values


----------



## Hoot23 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been a painting contractor for the last 13 years. Married and two children.


----------



## Eric D (Jan 2, 2013)

Ice rink manager outside of Boston.....


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 2, 2013)

Proffesional Male Escort


----------



## smwilliamson (Jan 2, 2013)

.....extra full time stove sitter and employer therof


----------



## m159267 (Jan 2, 2013)

Software engineer for a large aerospace co. Will be retiring this year...


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 2, 2013)

Stationary engineer working in the power plant of a manufacturing company in Hampton NH. Done that for the last 7 years. Before that was vehicle maintenance manager for the same company. Took care of a fleet of over 100 vehicles from lift trucks to company cars and tractor trailers. Been there 32 looooong years. Dying to get out!


----------



## ltlhawk (Jan 2, 2013)

WhitePine said:


> Apparently, you aren't married.


 
 why else would I be doing those things...


----------



## Melissa220 (Jan 2, 2013)

Commercial Credit Analyst for 17 years. I underwrite commercial loan requests of anywhere from $50,000 to $20,000,000.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 2, 2013)

Melissa220 said:


> I underwrite commercial loan requests of anywhere from $50,000 to $20,000,000.


 
cut me one for 20 mil,......please ??


----------



## infinitymike (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been framing homes since I was 16 (29 years) and have owned and still operate a framing contracting business for 23 years.
Swinging a hammer and climbing around a frame is total heaven for me, even if it's 20* out. I HATE  the business, sitting in my office and doing paper work, negotiating prices, collecting money. BLA  BLA  BLA
Give me wood and nails or give me death.


----------



## pelletizer (Jan 2, 2013)

Purchasing / AP support for a US lighting company (Keep it in USA)


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 2, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> Proffesional Male Escort


Don't we all wish for that one!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 2, 2013)

Cliff said:


> Ill certainly take it off your hands, the best way to ship is double box. I have a RT909 that is real heavy also, do you have any reels?
> I know we are getting off topic here
> Thx Cliff


 
 I guess you would!  That's so nice of you. ha ha  Yea, I have reels but they'd have to go with it.  I'll be checking out EBay to see what others get and handle the shipping.  I have the whole Pioneer set up from the late 60's / early 70's but the 'boss' doesn't like the loud noise...........


----------



## movemaine (Jan 2, 2013)

Web Developer for L.L.Bean - responsible for the website, new features, etc. etc.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 2, 2013)

Twenty five years in health care, diagnostic imaging, now retired.  Thank you, Husband!  Thirty years married to an IT professional.  We are both geeks of the highest order- and we produced two liberal arts majors.  Go figure.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 2, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> Proffesional Male Escort


 

tried that, but got tired of being paid in change!


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Jan 3, 2013)

Danny Cathcart said:


> Divorced? No, I certainly hope not.
> 
> I have worked in a state run penal institution for over 25 yrs now. Which has given me a "different" sense of humor. Not many can appreciate. All is well


I have family in the Marquette area, where one of Michigan's "big houses" is located (no family inside). I've always liked shopping at the prison gift shop.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a wordsmith (copy editor) at Milwaukee's daily newspaper. Fortunately, retirement isn't too far off.


----------



## seige101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Another electrician here 10 years in the field, for a handful of companies


----------



## doghouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Law Enforcement


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Jan 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Every year it comes up.... Been waiting for a certain "someone" to do so, but not waiting any longer.
> 
> I work for a world renowned Steel producer. One of the largest in the U.S., 12 yrs and counting.


I am a BMW Service & Parts director in Poughkeepsie, NY


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 3, 2013)

My name is Brian and I am an alcoholic, I have been....OOPS, wrong forum!!

At the moment I am working on desinging the structure for a five story post tensioned concrete retail/apartment building!


----------



## smoke show (Jan 3, 2013)

Automotive Technician- currently working at a local independent 2 stall repair facility. For 2 days.


----------



## Doocrew (Jan 3, 2013)

Middle class revenue generator for the Federal Government. Just recently increased my contribution by 2%.

In my spare time, I also generate revenue for the State that I live in, and the State that I work in.

I buy pellets with whatever I have left over.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 3, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> Federal Employee, Chief in the Army National Guard, (12 more years to retire both) single dad, homeowner, rc pilot, photographer, cigar aficianado, aspiring pellet stove expert, home brewer, hiker, mediocre musician (guitar, harmonica) a bunch of other stuff too.


What's it like to live in a country were you can't buy (note I said buy not smoke) a cuban (habana).  I think I would have move.


----------



## MarkF48 (Jan 3, 2013)

4 Yrs - USAF as communications cable splicer. TanSonNhut VietNam 1968, Florida, Germany.
2 yrs - Engineering tech doing electro-optical testing on Military night vision imaging devices.
26 yrs - Substation/generation plant relay technician for New England electric utility (if your lights went out and came back on after 5 to 15 secs there's a good chance you can thank me)
2005 took early retirement package at 58 yrs old and couldn't be happier


----------



## mralias (Jan 3, 2013)

Full time tax payer.


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 3, 2013)

TLHinCanada said:


> What's it like to live in a country were you can't buy (note I said buy not smoke) a cuban (habana). I think I would have move.


Amoungst the friends I have it really isn't a problem to get them and in fact I just did 2 weeks ago.    There some really really good non cuban stuff too.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 3, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> Amoungst the friends I have it really isn't a problem to get them and in fact I just did 2 weeks ago.    There some really really good non cuban stuff too.




I'll take a 601 over most Cubans anyday


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Every year it comes up.... Been waiting for a certain "someone" to do so, but not waiting any longer.


I'm a federal government sub-contractor


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 3, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> I'll take a 601 over most Cubans anyday


 Get the 601 Greens.  Those were the good ones.  Should try all the AJ Fernandez stuff, MOW, Ave Maria.  Good Values too.  And check out cigarbid dot com.  You can really score some good deals there.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 3, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> Get the 601 Greens.  Those were the good ones.  Should try all the AJ Fernandez stuff, MOW, Ave Maria.  Good Values too.  And check out cigarbid dot com.  You can really score some good
> 
> 
> A j is the man for wallet friendly, I quit cbid it is evil!


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 3, 2013)

Yup Cbid is commonly called the "devil site"  So many times I order/win a 5ver of this, then bid a box of that and before long I have $150 gone and 50 more cigars!!


----------



## latichever (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a psychologist and writer. 

Interesting that so many here are of the technical, engineering variety. Is that reflective of the pellet stove owning universe in general, or of the universe of owners who also want to yak about the stoves they own?


----------



## CD2011 (Jan 6, 2013)

My husband is a self-employed plumber and I am a high school special ed teacher, mostly math.


----------



## Xena (Jan 6, 2013)

Self employed computer repair and network tech aka the South Shores punching bag for the electronically challenged folk


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 6, 2013)

latichever said:


> I'm a psychologist and writer.
> 
> Interesting that so many here are of the technical, engineering variety. Is that reflective of the pellet stove owning universe in general, or of the universe of owners who also want to yak about the stoves they own?





I suspect the latter.


----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Jan 6, 2013)

CD2011 said:


> My husband is a self-employed plumber and _*I am a high school special ed teacher*_, mostly math.


 
My county school system considered my son as a "Special Ed" student due to him having autism.
I Salute you for working with "Special Ed" students.




mralias said:


> Full time tax payer.


 
*Aren't we ALL*


----------



## RWB1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I sold high end medical equipment for 15 years for Olympus.....now manage a 4500 + car salvage yard in upstate NY....plan on doing nothing in about 5 years at 50, fingers crossed.


----------



## firebug (Jan 6, 2013)

retired heavy duty mechanic for the city , every time i see the auger in my pellet stove , i think of a salt truck


----------



## LMPS (Jan 6, 2013)

If I told you I would have to kill you.......

Just kidding, have worked in the insurance industry for over twenty years, specializing in workers compensation insurance.

Think I am going to bookmark this thread there are a number of you I might need to call on for some assistance some day.


----------



## yellowpike (Jan 6, 2013)

i am a welding fab polishing superviser at    
*Welcome to Steel & O'Brien Mfg*


----------



## CD2011 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cozy Old Coot said:


> My county school system considered my son as a "Special Ed" student due to him having autism.
> I Salute you for working with "Special Ed" students.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hockeypuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Engineer for a manufacturing company that is into all sorts of motion control systems.   Also have a master electricians license.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 6, 2013)

Pardon the intrusion, I have a wood stove not a pellet stove, but saw this as the last topic here on the main forum page. There is thread going like this in Inglenook.....

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-did-you-do-for-a-career.102844/#post-1326065


----------



## Flammam (Jan 6, 2013)

Operations Manager for a company that refurbishes and rebuilds satellite communications systems for the US government. Great challenging job!


----------



## Chevy2011 (Jan 6, 2013)

Work in the Chocolate industry for the past 15 years, done every job possible. Now I'm the Safety Facilitator for our plant. Oh I do not work for Hershey.


----------



## Jason Knapp (Jan 6, 2013)

I was a diesel school bus mechanic since 1997. I recently changed careers. I am now a Nuclear Plant Operator. I made this move to give my growing family a better future. I also Did this to preserve my body. I was tired of everything hurting all of the time.


----------



## AntPen (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been a UPS driver for 22+ years


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 6, 2013)

posted once but never mentioned that one of the products we die cut are the metel screen for stihl safety face shields. monday we will cut and ship roughly 16,000 pcs on a subcontract to the final manufacturer. hope these have helped some of  you folks out there


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 6, 2013)

latichever said:


> I'm a psychologist and writer.
> 
> Interesting that so many here are of the technical, engineering variety. Is that reflective of the pellet stove owning universe in general, or of the universe of owners who also want to yak about the stoves they own?


I would guess that the answer is that those of us who are techies look upon a pellet stove as a technical device just crying out for attention and improvement.  Can't you hear the crying???  I can!  Ooops, forgot you're a psychologist......


----------



## petemal (Jan 6, 2013)

financial services,  lending, investment, insurances,  16 years


----------



## briansol (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm curently developing a finincial monte carlo forecast simulation tool.  But I dabble in most things IT-related.

<-- epic nerd


----------



## moey (Jan 7, 2013)

Stay at home Dad with several kids. Before that a software developer/architect at a large database company.


----------



## wndsrf (Jan 7, 2013)

Federal employee, engineer at a research and development laboratory.


----------



## Ejectr (Jan 7, 2013)

I am unwillingly retired from working for the incompetent to do the unnecessary for the ungrateful.  I did so much for so long with so little, I was qualified to do just about anything with nothing.


----------



## JonSkow (Jan 7, 2013)

Certified Athletic Trainer


----------



## Curve (Jan 7, 2013)

Canadian Sales Director for United Pet Group.  We manufactuer pet supplies for all types of animals.


----------



## magsf11 (Jan 9, 2013)

CSX Railroad
Freight Conductor for the past 2 years.


----------



## 4Dtvman (Jan 9, 2013)

6 years crew chief on F111 USAF
30 years Electronic Tech with 4 years in between as a cert. marine electrician.


.


----------



## CT-Mike (Jan 9, 2013)

- 20 yearss pushing submarines through the water
- 5 years as a regional manager for a telecom company
- last 8 years as a Senior Reactor Operator at the local nuke plant


----------



## jackbean53 (Jan 9, 2013)

retired truck driver and dockworker teamsters local 641 since sept.2010


----------



## ekarlis (Jan 10, 2013)

At 72yr/old (do not feel it) I guess I am retired? Mech. Engineer, retired mud pilot U.S. Army(26 months
Far East). Last job was field engineer @ paper mill. Still have my health (not under doctors care or
medication). Life is good & Life is great!


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banker, loan officer.  Been in financial services for theist 10 yrs in some capacity.  Thinking it may be time for a change though.  

Dad, husband and occasional folder (real occasional!)


----------



## magsf11 (Jan 10, 2013)

4Dtvman said:


> 6 years crew chief on F111 USAF
> 30 years Electronic Tech with 4 years in between as a cert. marine electrician.
> 
> 
> .


     I was a weapons loader on the F-111D Cannon AFB USAF 86-90


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 10, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> I'll take a 601 over most Cubans anyday


 Tabak Especial Red Eye, and Java's baby!!


----------



## 4Dtvman (Jan 10, 2013)

magsf11 said:


> I was a weapons loader on the F-111D Cannon AFB USAF 86-90


 

Was there 4 (74-78) years and worked as a crew chief on tail number 68-112 all that time.



.


----------



## Montnl (Jan 10, 2013)

Field engineer for a water company. Pellet and wood stove enthusiastic since 2009, after moving from CA to MA, 2008 ice storm gave us a nice welcome, 5 days with no power, no heat, no generator, and no water at home, 14 days total with no UNITIL power. I have to include generator, chain saws, portable gas stove, water purification kit, military food rations, and my heavy winter wardrobe in my signature.


----------



## magsf11 (Jan 29, 2013)

4Dtvman said:


> Was there 4 (74-78) years and worked as a crew chief on tail number 68-112 all that time.
> 
> 
> 
> .


   was with the 522nd fireballs. can remember if that tail number was still there.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a Process Control Specialist for the company that makes your McDonalds/Wendy's/Burger King etc... french fries. Yup I live in Idaho, all 'bout the taters! I troublshoot and repair PLC's optical systems and automation equipment. I got interested in burning pellets after last months power bill! Teamsters Local 670.


----------



## LOPI AGP (Jan 29, 2013)

Detective in the NYPD.


----------



## Rob Kav (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a press brake programmer I set up run and inspect all sorts of sheet metal forming equiptment.I became very interested in burning pellets after last years oil bill.Cumberland 3800 here.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 29, 2013)

Been pullin' a paycheck from the same company for almost 41 years, now. They're still tryin' to figger out what I do, they keep askin', I keep grinnin'............


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Jan 29, 2013)

I been a Heavy Equipment operator/ laborer for the last 15 years. Before that I was the pizza guy, pizza maker, delivery guy, dish washer and prep cook for about 8 years.


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 29, 2013)

dialysis 3xs a week...


----------



## Jefflitzy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sell Pinnacle pellets & Harman pellet stoves.


----------



## tbear853 (Jan 29, 2013)

Master Trooper retired after 31 plus, couple years goofing off,  now work at auto parts store.


----------



## hinkle (Jan 29, 2013)

I brew beer and drink it. 

Irish Red


----------



## jmp2204 (Jan 30, 2013)

Former Union construction Millwright  currently working in an Industrial/Mining Operation  and a welder


----------



## rwthomas1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Half owner of small remodeling contracting company.  Specialize in high end interior trim, staircases, crown molding, etc. plus kitchens, baths, tile work, for the interior work and specialize in synthetic exterior trim and siding (not vinyl!).  Done all kinds of other stuff but it would take paragraphs....


----------



## The Ds (Jan 31, 2013)

Crew scheduler for a major airline for 26 years


Dave


----------



## TJC (Jan 31, 2013)

Retired and living a happy life in northern NH.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 31, 2013)

hinkle said:


> I brew beer and drink it.
> 
> Irish Red


 
That has to be the best job posted.


----------



## johnchap (Jan 31, 2013)

primary mental health and addictions therapist - solo practice and large hospital in hartford,ct


----------



## johnchap (Jan 31, 2013)

RK_MacKendrick said:


> I am a control-room operator at a secure facility.


like a prison?


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Feb 4, 2013)

johnchap said:


> like a prison?


 
The Del Norte County Jail. I have 15 years in, 5 more to go.


----------



## Xena (Feb 4, 2013)

woodsman23 said:


> dialysis 3xs a week...


.    So sorry to hear that


----------



## 7521 (Feb 4, 2013)

Retired electrician. Spent 40 years in the trade and retired early at age 58.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 25, 2013)

Diggin up bones...   Since beginning this thread 2+ years ago my job has changed. I spent 18 years at a Mom and Pop Buick dealership. In Dec of 2012

they sold the franchise to a competitor and closed the doors. Fast forward 9 months and a couple stupid stops in between, I'm still turning wrenches but

its for the United States Postal Service now. 5 months and counting...


----------



## Czech (Sep 25, 2013)

Run the business side of a research lab for the University of MN.


----------



## mralias (Sep 25, 2013)

Last time I posted I indicated that I chase bad guys....Now I am one.


----------



## skibladerj (Sep 25, 2013)

Research toxicologist for a pharmaceutical company.


----------



## EastMtn (Sep 25, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Diggin up bones...   Since beginning this thread 2+ years ago my job has changed. I spent 18 years at a Mom and Pop Buick dealership. In Dec of 2012
> 
> they sold the franchise to a competitor and closed the doors. Fast forward 9 months and a couple stupid stops in between, I'm still turning wrenches but
> 
> its for the United States Postal Service now. 5 months and counting...


 Smoke Show and Cliff Claven (Cheers) at USPS. Through rain, sleet, and snow.  If you tell me Will's there also I may have to apply for the Postal Service.  Are there beer benefits?


----------



## schoondog (Sep 25, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Diggin up bones...   Since beginning this thread 2+ years ago my job has changed. I spent 18 years at a Mom and Pop Buick dealership. In Dec of 2012
> 
> they sold the franchise to a competitor and closed the doors. Fast forward 9 months and a couple stupid stops in between, I'm still turning wrenches but
> 
> its for the United States Postal Service now. 5 months and counting...


 
 Mine just changed too. After 10 years of building maintenance, mostly HVAC air handlers and such, I just resigned and will be working as a car/truck technician in a small  shop. Me and a buddy and maybe a part timer.  No more taking it from the man. Now were the men. 

Schoondog


----------



## jlupi (Sep 25, 2013)

chiropractor


----------



## krooser (Sep 25, 2013)

Door to door sales at age 12... auto mechanic... auto sales... media sales... auto racing promoter. Most of the last 41 years I was a trucker. Officially retired due to $4.00 diesel fuel... now I'm back  promoting stock car racing and a hot rod show.


----------



## bdaoust (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a bit pusher as well. Mainly work with IBM's MQ technology.


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 25, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Thats how I came up with my screen name. When I was in school. Someone told me your "Porn name" was your middle name and the street you grew up on.
> 
> Dexter and Day Dr.. DexterDay.... Now you guys know the story behind it. I use it for everything. Email, Screen names, Etc.....


huh...always hear it was your first pet's name and the street you grew up on.........

for me that would be Fruity Cherry.........ugh.......NOT a good stripper name.....(for a guy!)


----------



## herdfan2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bottom feeder at coal fired power plant.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 25, 2013)

schoondog said:


> Mine just changed too. After 10 years of building maintenance, mostly HVAC air handlers and such, I just resigned and will be working as a car/truck technician in a small  shop. Me and a buddy and maybe a part timer.  No more taking it from the man. Now were the men.
> 
> Schoondog


 Congrats.

 So your a co-owner?


----------



## EastMtn (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll resurrect this one until Bart merges Smoke Show and  Dexter's threads.

Naval Officer
Electric Lineman mostly underground construction and maintenance right on the beach. That was a sweet gig.
Energy Trader buying and selling power realtime on the open market US, Canada, Mexico.
Senior Transmission System Operator directing interstate and intrastate power AC and DC transmission.  Oversight over all crews and power generation on the transmission system in my territory with the goal of providing a *safe working space* and to keep the lights on.

Oh yeah, when I'm not doing that I'm drinking and running. Yes, sometimes at the same time.


----------



## Caseihmech (Sep 26, 2013)

I am a ag equipment mechanic.  Started working on tractors 2 days after graduation and am going on 5 years with the same company.  

We deal in Case IH, Case construction, JCB, Great Plains, and Kuhn.

Its pretty cool to be in an area with such a wide range of crops that are harvested.  Main ones are alfalfa, apples, wheat, peas, dry beans, corn, hops, and grapes.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 26, 2013)

part time alcoholic. if that's possible?


----------



## herdfan2003 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm an operator in a coal fired power plant. Did high pressure water blasting for several years before that.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 26, 2013)

Retired civil servant. 25 years as a Journeyman Machinist/Production Controller at the Nation's Cannon Factory in Watervliet, NY.
Then 11.5 years in the Hearth industry as a Service Tech, Lead Installer & Hearth & Patio Specialist (sales)..
Since April of 2011, Technical Manager AutoCAD Tool Designer for a Switzerland Based Surface Technology Company located back the the Cannon Factory...
Full time Harley Davidson Road Captain for the local HOG Chapter & Ride Captain for the Patriot Guard Riders of NY, Region 5.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 26, 2013)

smoke show said:


> part time alcoholic. if that's possible?



No, it's not. 17 years C&S (NOT Cut & Split - Clean & Sober) on 10 June...


----------



## mikestod (Sep 26, 2013)

Fire Investigator here. Hopefully I won't run into any members here for work reasons, for everyone else's sake!  Been lurking a while but finally figured I'd join since this will be my first full season running a pellet stove...


----------



## johneh (Sep 26, 2013)

Retired now
25 years lic. Auto Tech
16 years custom cabinets and antique restoration
 5 years solar R&D (Thermal and pv ) installation and repair


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 26, 2013)

mikestod said:


> Fire Investigator here. Hopefully I won't run into any members here for work reasons, for everyone else's sake!  Been lurking a while but finally figured I'd join since this will be my first full season running a pellet stove...


welcome to the fun, Glad you joined our group!


----------



## tahoostas (Sep 26, 2013)

Lab Tech for a decade or so. Beakers and what not.


----------



## webbie (Sep 26, 2013)

Semi-retired stove salesguy and web dude...As per my CHI page:

18: Worked at Macrobiotic restaurant--Learned Nutrition and Cooking
20: Worked at Soy Dairy, exploring the uses and production of Soy milk and other soy products. Instrumental in the development of first Soy yogurt and Soy based ice creams
21: Vice President of demolition and salvage operation-Tore down and salvaged homes, barns and factory buildings (up to five stories). Sold recycled materials.
22-23: Learned carpentry and construction, worked on crew building houses, etc.
23-28: Started and operated successful remodeling company.
26-45: Started and operated Alternative Energy Business including stoves, Solar and conservation. Sold Business in 1998.
33-35: Bought and operated Wood stove manufacturing business- Learned the cast-iron foundry business as well as other aspects of metalworking.
35-40: Bought and operated importing and marketing company that sells Central Heating products. Visited Denmark twice. Introduced new products to the market successfully. Developed marketing and sales programs. Wrote Technical Manuals.
38-41: Invented and Patented new product--Manufactured and marketed same with first year sales exceeding projections. Sold business in 1998.
40-48: Created Hearth.com, a top rated site on the Internet. Also created many web sites for clients inside and outside the hearth industry.
48-55: Continuation of work on multiple projects - received patent for hearth and chimney related apparatus, Hearth.com traffic (yearly) passed 3 million readers.
58+ : Put down revolutions and started drone site. Wrote Drone Hobby Book - bestseller on Amazon! 
Drones may come in handy to put down future revolutions....


----------



## Bob Sorjanen (Sep 27, 2013)

NHPltBrnr said:


> Newspaper Pressman here.  I've been wondering if we could process our waste newsprint into pellets?  Any ideas?


I did similiar type of job 40 years in the printing field, mostly running sheet fed presses


----------



## webbie (Sep 27, 2013)

mikestod said:


> Fire Investigator here. Hopefully I won't run into any members here for work reasons, for everyone else's sake!  Been lurking a while but finally figured I'd join since this will be my first full season running a pellet stove...



Neat job, IMHO.

I got hired by one firm for a single job down in CT - regarding a masonry fireplace fire. I definitely figured out the cause of it properly and sent in a nice PDF report with pics, arrows, etc.

It was fun.


----------



## mikestod (Sep 27, 2013)

webbie said:


> Neat job, IMHO.
> 
> I got hired by one firm for a single job down in CT - regarding a masonry fireplace fire. I definitely figured out the cause of it properly and sent in a nice PDF report with pics, arrows, etc.
> 
> It was fun.



It can be a pretty interesting job sometimes.  I have investigated some fires related to fireplaces, wood stoves and pellets stoves.  The forum and some of its members may actually be a good resource for me for work in the future, on top of my everyday questions on pellet burning and everything that it involves, so thanks for founding it!


----------



## timinct (Sep 27, 2013)

Well the Navy trained me once upon a time as a Boiler Technician.  So now I work as a Lead Power Plant Operator at the University of CT.


----------



## Rowdysdad (Sep 27, 2013)

1964 - 1969 Worked in TV repair shop while going to school.

1966 -1969 Mechanical Industrial Technology degree from community college.

1969 Electro/Mechanical lab tech Flight Simulation Dept McDonnell Aircraft.

1969 -1971  Special Electrical Devices / meter repairman US Army Fort Richardson Alaska.

1971-1972 Lab Tech in Vacuum / Pressure Calibration Lab at McDonnell Aircraft.

1972 -1976  4 year pneumatic/electronic instrument apprenticeship at Standard Oil in Woodriver Illinois.

1981 Moved to Springfield Mo and worked as instrument tech in both coal fired power plants.

1984 Transferred from Power Production to Substations dept as electrician then worked as Substations crew leader until retirement on Aug 1, 2005.


My hats off to all you power plant guys and Linemen. From my personal experience with those trades, I realize the tough conditions and dangers associated with your jobs. Thanks for the great job and being safe!


----------



## Melissa220 (Sep 27, 2013)

Commercial Credit Analyst for 15 years.  You want to borrow money for commercial purposes, I have to make sure you can pay it back.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 27, 2013)

Melissa220 said:


> Commercial Credit Analyst for 15 years.  You want to borrow money for commercial purposes, I have to make sure you can pay it back.



So you're the one.


----------



## fossil (Sep 27, 2013)

Melissa220 said:


> Commercial Credit Analyst for 15 years.  You want to borrow money for commercial purposes, I have to make sure you can pay it back.



What if it's not for commercial purposes...can I have the $$$ ?


----------



## Melissa220 (Sep 28, 2013)

fossil said:


> What if it's not for commercial purposes...can I have the $$$ ?


Well, then I'm afraid you're at the mercy of someone else!


----------



## EastMtn (Sep 28, 2013)

Rowdysdad said:


> My hats off to all you power plant guys and Linemen. From my personal experience with those trades, I realize the tough conditions and dangers associated with your jobs. Thanks for the great job and being safe!



X2
When everyone else in the city is inside huddled  up around the fireplace  with candles lit throughout the house, that's when you get woken up at 2 AM with the call to respond.  A buddy of mine died during an outage because the "deadline" he was working on became energized after a telephone company tech installed a back up generator to a remote site.  That's a wife and 4 kids that will never see their loved one again. I miss the work but at the same time don't miss the work if you get what I mean.
I take my hat off to all first responders.  Oh yeah and commercial credit analysts too. They've got the power to approve the release of funds.


----------



## chriscarl (Sep 28, 2013)

Currently a Field Technician for one of the larger telecoms. 17 years doing that. Union carpenter for 15 years before that. Jack of all trades the rest of the time. Hate to have to pay someone to do something I know I can damn well do myself. Plus the mrs loves to spend . Hope to retire in 4 more years and do more snow boarding, 4 wheeling and just general hyjinx on a regular basis


----------



## bmblank (Sep 28, 2013)

You sound just like me, right down to the snowboarding and four wheeling. Built my own house cause i don't trust a contractor and i can save a crapload of money. I don't think I've ever paid for an oil change.


----------

